# Age of Conan ist super geworden



## Kalikas (26. Januar 2010)

Him also vor 2 Jahren wo ich dabei war konnte man das game vergessen. aber jetzt man ist das geil geworden, verstehe nicht warum relativ wenige zurück kehren, leben wohl von Vorurteilen.

Leute es lohnt sich wieder zukommen.


----------



## Elriec (7. Februar 2010)

Hi,

jep das Aoc macht einen Heiden Spaß.
Zum Release sagte ich mir „es ist ein Diamant der geschliffen werden muss“ und habe meine Account gekündigt mit der Hoffnung das Funcom aus dem Game noch was macht. Nach fast 2 Jahren hat Funcom die wünsche der Community soweit umgesetzt das es jetzt in meinen Augen mit zu den TOP MMORPGs gehört

 ... ich hoffe das sich viele das Game nochmal anschauen, besonders die, die wie ich eine Alternative zu WOW suchen. 


LG




 Elriec


----------



## Kronis (9. Februar 2010)

Ich kann das nur bestätigen ich habe vor ein paar Tagen meinen Keller aufgeräumt und bin dabei auf die CE von AoC gestoßen.Da ich mit WoW Aufgehört habe dachte ich mir das ist der Ideale Zeitpunkt mal wieder in AoC zu schauen.Ich habe es nicht bereut es hat sich sehr viel getan und es macht gerade sehr viel Spaß !


----------



## YoungLegend (26. Februar 2010)

auch ich kann nur sagen es is super geworden, es hat sich viel getan. bin vor 2jahren von AoC abgewandert da das game einfach schlimm zu spielen war. nun bin ich wieder zurückgekommen un voll zufreiden, klar es gibt immer noch ein zwei sachen im spiel wo nicht ganz funzt. (kleine bugs aber die sin nicht so schlimm, z.b: ich laufe/stehe auf dem pferd anstatt drauf zusitzen aber wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  

FC un die Community hat viel vollbracht un es lohnt sich AoC wieder zuspielen. 
Warum so wenig zurückkommen?! hmm, wartet noch einwenig, es kommen immer mehr, sieht man auch im spiel. 
klar, viele haben noch die schlechten errinnerungen im kopf von damals diese muss man erst überzeugen durch werbung, wertungen, erfahrung(erleben).

ich kann auch nur sagen, schaut euch nochmal AoC an, es lohnt. bin auch mit schlimmen gedanken gegangen un hatte diese noch bevor ich wieder angefangen habe. diese sin schnell verflogen. auch dank der netten community un meiner gilde wo mich herzlich auf genommen hat un mich ans spiel/endcontent rangeführt hat. community in AoC is eine der besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also, immer schön weitersagen: AoC lohnt sich wieder!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Februar 2010)

Das was ich immer faszinierend an Age of Conan fand war, dass das Spiel und die Conan-Romane von Robert E. Howard, sich ziemlich gut decken. Die Dinge, die man in der Literatur findet, tauchen auch im Spiel auf und umgekehrt.

Die beiden Dinge, lesen und spielen, haben sich sehr gut ergänzt und die Atmosphäre noch viel dichter gemacht.


----------



## Treni (28. Februar 2010)

schön zu hören das es aufwärts geht, werde wohl auch mal wieder reinschauen.
das schönste am spiel ist in meinen augen die grafik


----------



## Dark-Kerosin (28. Februar 2010)

Ich bin seit 2 Tagen auch wieder dabei.




Macht richtig fetz das Game, sogar im unteren Lvl Bereich ist doch einiges los.




Bin dann mal zoggen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (9. März 2010)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, ob AoC super geworden ist (auch wenn mir das Releasedebakel nicht entgangen ist), aber ist auf jeden Fall großartig. Sobald ich mit meinem Trial auf L20 bin werd ich wohl Funcom-Kunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur das Kampfsystem hab ich noch nicht richtig durchblickt... Wenn ich ne Kombo starte (bsp mit Butcher) und da steht 3mal UR, muss ich dann 3mal einen UR-Schlag klicken oder bedeutet es, dass er 3mal UR angreift?
Kann man die Aktionsleisten eigentlich auch drehen? Bin gerade mal L9 und die "Kampfleiste" ist schon so gut wie voll. Hätte gerne eine zweite Leiste darüber, wo man so Sachen wie Stunning Punch und Slam hin packen kann.

Naja, echt spitzen Game!


----------



## xiaoJ (19. März 2010)

Wenn du ALT gedrückt hälst erscheint ne alternative Aktionsleiste, ist schnell zu erreichen wie ich finde.
Auf der normalen hab ich meine Angriffszauber und wenn ich ALT drücke kommen die debuffs, minibuffs usw.


----------



## xdave78 (22. März 2010)

Naja für permanent ne 2te 3te oder gar 4te Leiste muss man sich nen Custom UI drauftun. Ich hab zB Corruption UI schon seit über nem Jahr drauf weil das teil einfach Klasse ist. Die ALT Leist ehab ich auch immer belegt. Bei meinem ToS mit den Heals und bei meinem Eroberer halt mit Schlägen. So kann man zB dann OR,UR usw doppelt belegen. Ich spiele fast nur mit Tastatur da macht sichs besser wenn ich zB 2 Schläge habe die UR anfangen den einen auf UR und den anderen auf ALT+UR zu haben. 

Wo wir schon dabei sind bei den Kombos heisst da was bei der Kombo steht zB UR,OR halt zum einen, dass Du diese Kombi drücken musst. Zum Anderen dass der Schlag von unten Rechts nach oben Links geht. IdR ist es so, dass der ERSTE Schlag der Kombo die Richtung gibt aus der der Schlag aufden Gegner trifft. Ist j arelativ wichtig wegen der Schilde.


----------



## MrGimbel (23. März 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja für permanent ne 2te 3te oder gar 4te Leiste muss man sich nen Custom UI drauftun. Ich hab zB Corruption UI schon seit über nem Jahr drauf weil das teil einfach Klasse ist. Die ALT Leist ehab ich auch immer belegt. Bei meinem ToS mit den Heals und bei meinem Eroberer halt mit Schlägen. So kann man zB dann OR,UR usw doppelt belegen. Ich spiele fast nur mit Tastatur da macht sichs besser wenn ich zB 2 Schläge habe die UR anfangen den einen auf UR und den anderen auf ALT+UR zu haben.
> 
> Wo wir schon dabei sind bei den Kombos heisst da was bei der Kombo steht zB UR,OR halt zum einen, dass Du diese Kombi drücken musst. Zum Anderen dass der Schlag von unten Rechts nach oben Links geht. IdR ist es so, dass der ERSTE Schlag der Kombo die Richtung gibt aus der der Schlag aufden Gegner trifft. Ist j arelativ wichtig wegen der Schilde.



Danke für die Tipps! Aber nach fast 2 Wochen hab ich mich schon recht gut in Hyboria eingelebt:laugh: Mein Barb hat ne nette Gilde gefunden und geht hoffentlich bald ins Heiligtum der brennenden Seelen.
Es gibt zwar noch vieles für mich zu entdecken und auszutüfteln, aber das ist ja schließlich der Reiz von solchen Spielen.

Von den UL bzw UR Schlägen graust es mich jetzt schon, hab Q und E zum Strafen umfunktioniert, das ist zwar nicht wirklich nötig (das Strafen meine ich) aber irgendwie so vertraut....

Corruption UI werd ich mir mal anschauen, mit meiner momentanen Tastaturbelegung komm ich zwar gut klar, aber könnte trotzdem besser sein.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Und wie ist PvP derzeit so? Gibt es Szenarien, die taugen? Open-PvP, der was taugt? Weiß nur noch von früher das mit den Burgen, die aber zur Eroberung freigegeben sein mussten, was mich tierisch nervte.


----------



## Imseos (6. April 2010)

PvP in AoC ok der witz war seit langen mal wieder ein richtig guter ....

Ich gebe gerne zu das Aoc "inzwischen" ein ganz passables PvE -Spiel ist oder das die Grafik(Hardware vorrausgesetzt) total gut ist....ABER PvP ist in diesem Spiel einfach eine Randerscheinung es gibt etwas aber wenn du dich etwas mit dem System dahinter beschäftigst ist es Schrott.


----------



## xdave78 (6. April 2010)

PvP ist in der Tat eine Randerscheinung. Jedenfalls verglichen dazu, was mal versprochen worden ist. Es sind ja in dre letzten Woche die "Schreine von Bori" ins Spiel gekommen. Eine neue PvP Spielweise sozusagen. Das hab ich mir ingame noch nicht ansehen können, da ich in der letzten Woche nicht on war. Klingt sehr interessant. Burgen können nach wie vor nur angegriffen werden wenn sie freigegeben sind, aber es ist ja nicht so, dass man auf seiner Burg sitzen bleiben kann - denn sie MUSS ja freigegeben werden. Bestimmt man das Angriffsfenster nicht selber wird das wohl automatisch gemacht. Wie dem auch sei...nach dem AddOn kommt ja das PvP in den Patchfokus. Wenn die Jungs da so reinhaun wie im PvE dann wird das schon noch...


----------



## Imseos (6. April 2010)

Hmm erwäjne die shrines of bori bitte nicht als PvP inhalt sonder als PvR (Player vs Rocks)...


----------



## xdave78 (6. April 2010)

Hmm heissen die Eroberungen in WAR dann auch PvC (Player Versus Castle) oder PvF (Player versus Flag?) - da sind ja meist nur die NSCs zu Hause. Ich hab wie gesagt noch nicht auf Live die Shrines angespielt..Du anscheinend schon?!


----------



## Imseos (6. April 2010)

Ich durfte durch einen kumpel auf mitra das vergnügen haben diese schreine kennen zu lernen und was soll ich sagen : Fc hat ein System entwickelt wie man schneller als jeder andere ohne einmal pvp gemacht zu haben rang 5 wird...GENIAL


----------



## xdave78 (7. April 2010)

Naja gut, auf Mitra PvP5 m acht nich sooo viel Sinn. Aber wenn das wirklich so sein sollte bin ich morgen PvP Stufe 5. Noch kann ichs mir nicht vorstellen...aber ich bin auch auf Asgard...da gibts sicher mehr PvP Interessierte die mitmachen..könnt ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (16. April 2010)

Ich denke xdave78 du hast das mit den shrines of bori nicht ganz begriffen...mit PlayerVsRocks meinte er nicht etwa das kämpfen gegen burgen, bzw. das kämpfen gegen überhaupt irgendwas...
mit den shrines of bori kann jeder der einer großen gilde angehört mit purer farm arbeit an das beste PvP Equip kommen. und mit Farmarbeit meine ich nicht das abfarmen von spielern sondern das farmen von ressourcen. Halt erzen und ähnlichem.
Auf Asgard RP PvP gibt es Chars die mit ~50 pvp kills rang 4 und teilweise sogar höher sind.

Das heißt das PvP wurde zum Ressourcen grinden gemacht.
In den AoC Foren gibt es ausnahmslos NUR negatives feedback und das in hunderten von Posts...Funcoms mitarbeiter sind kein stück einsichtig...sie reden drum herrum...wär sich das ganze dilemma selbst anschauen will:
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=145043


Nichts destotrotz finde ich, dass PvP in AoC sehr viel Spaß macht...das kampfsystem sit so dynamisch, schnell und einzigartig wie in keinem anderen MMORPG das ich bis jetzt gespielt habe...Wie gesagt es hapert nur sehr stark an dem System drum herrum und an der Sturrheit Funcoms.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (16. April 2010)

sry doppelpost...


----------



## Cyberpuma (16. April 2010)

Hi

macht nix mit dobbelpost passiert mir auch mal
aber deine aussage das Funcoms mitarbeiter nicht einsichtig sind ist falsch

guckst du hier
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=146598

sie brauchen nun mal viel mehr fedback und gibs zu soviel pvp wird auf asgrad nun nicht gemacht es sit sogar weniger
als auf mitra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber denoch haste recht famren druch mats(rare) nicht die andren und dann das opfern derer um pvp punkte zubekommen
kann nicht im sinne eines pvplers sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube die Disigner die sich das ausgedach haben wollte es bestimmt das es anderes genutzt wird


Gruss Cyberpuma


----------



## MrGimbel (16. April 2010)

Ich glaube das Problem ist schlicht, dass man ein System bombensicher gegen Exploits machen muss. Ob das nun im PvP oder PvE ist. Der Reroll wurde ja gemacht, weil ein paar Leute das offline-leveln ausgenutzt haben, in dem sie sich in Kesh auf ein Zelt stellten oder so was.
Man kann das beste PvP-Set ohne PvP bekommen, also gibt es genug Leute, die das ausnutzen werden. Warum auch immer, vermutlich aus dem Grund, damit sie mit dem besten PvP-Set dann richtiges PvP machen können.

Lösund wäre: Es gibt keine PvP-Sets, (was ich eh besser fände, extra PvP-Sets sind meistens ein Zeichen dafür, dass PvP- und PvE-Anteil nicht richtig zusammen passen)!
Folge davon: PvP verliert seinen Sinn, weil es einen nichts mehr bringt. 

Andere Lösung:
Da das Gildensystem in AoC eigentlich stark betont wird (Gildenstadt, Ansehen, etc) kann man einfach nicht gegen Gildenmember um Punkte spielen sondern nur zu Trainingszwecken.


----------



## BaddaBumm (17. April 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Problem ist schlicht, dass man ein System bombensicher gegen Exploits machen muss. Ob das nun im PvP oder PvE ist. Der Reroll wurde ja gemacht, weil ein paar Leute das offline-leveln ausgenutzt haben, in dem sie sich in Kesh auf ein Zelt stellten oder so was.
> Man kann das beste PvP-Set ohne PvP bekommen, also gibt es genug Leute, die das ausnutzen werden. Warum auch immer, vermutlich aus dem Grund, damit sie mit dem besten PvP-Set dann richtiges PvP machen können.
> 
> Lösund wäre: Es gibt keine PvP-Sets, (was ich eh besser fände, extra PvP-Sets sind meistens ein Zeichen dafür, dass PvP- und PvE-Anteil nicht richtig zusammen passen)!
> ...




Sehe ich anders wie du.

AoC mag eine gute Story und relativ tolles PvE haben.

PvP kann aber in dem Spiel durch Patches mit Sicherheit nich mehr gerettet werden.


Da sind einfach vorher grundlegende Dinge falsch gemacht worden, die man nicht mehr ändern an.



Vor Release:

Es gibt Massenschlachten um Keeps.


Nach Release:

Der Schrott spielt sich in einer Instanz ab und noch dazu nach Timer. Von Massenschlachten ist weit und breit nichts, aber auch überhaupt gar nichts zu sehen.


Vor Release:

AoC hat keine Instanzen. AoC hat eine offene Welt.


Nach Release:

Ca. 100 Hansel rennen auf einer Karte durch die Gegend. Ladebildschirme gibts am laufenden Band.


Fehlende Fraktionen und keine Strafen bzw. Verlust beim Tod.

Einladung für jeden Pseudo-PK.


PvP-Sets:

Wer sich so einen Schrott ausgedacht hat, gehört geteert und gefedert.


Abzeichen farmen durch "gathering":

Dazu braucht man wohl nichts extra sagen.



AoC ist in Sachen PvP genauso schlecht wie WoW, Aion oder sogar LotRO. 


PvP verliert auch nicht seinen Sinn wenn man dafür nicht irgendein saudummes Item bekommt.

Der Sin von PvP ist nicht der, dass man es nur macht weil man dann eine Belohnung dafür bekommt, sondern weil man Spass daran hat - ja ich weiß, ist für manchen "PvPler" schwer zu verstehen...


----------



## MrGimbel (17. April 2010)

Vornweg ich hab nie DAoC oder UO gespielt.

Aber ich glaube, dass diese Art des PvPs (PvP um seiner selbst willen) heutzutage nicht mehr genug Leute hinter dem Ofen hervorlockt. Wenn ich mich ncht irre, wird ja selbst in Spielen wie Mortal und Dark Fall das PvP-System entschärft.
Dass Festungsschlachten (die ich noch nie gespielt habe) instanziert sind und nach Absprache funktionieren, ist in meinen Augen eine Notwendigkeit. Man wird wohl kaum großen Spass daran haben, wenn ständig eine Fraktion der Gilde die Festung bewachen muss, weil jederzeit mit Angriffen gerechnet werden muss.
Generell bin ich eh der Meinung, dass MMO und PvP nicht wirklich zusammen passen. 99,99999999999% (grob geschätzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) allen open-PvPs in egal welchen MMO ist einfach nur abfarmen und ganken, ein fairer Kampf zwischen gleichen Gegner gibt es nicht. Wenn ich anspruchsvolles PvP will, spiele Strategiespiele oder Shooter, da herrscht immer Chancengleichheit und einzig der Skill entscheidet.
Neben der starken Abhängigkeit von der Ausrüstung funktioniert PvP in MMOs doch immer über das Stunnen bzw Fearen, was sich ungefähr so flüssig spielt wie gefrorenes Wasser. Wie du ja selbst schreibst, gibt es scheinbar kein MMO, welches ein ansprechendes PvP-System bietet. An was liegt das? Sind alle Entwickler zu blöd so etwas umzusetzen? Meine Behauptung: kommerzieller Erfolg und "richtiges" PvP schließen sich im MMO-Genre aus.
Wie du dir denken kannst, bin ich kein PvPler (hab in WoW meinen ersten 80er auf nen PvP-Realm gelevelt, was mir nur auf den Sack ging), für mich ist die Sache mit den Mini-Games eine ganz nette Abwechslung und wenn es keine PvP-Ausrüstung gäbe, wäre es noch besser. Würde vermutlich noch mehr Gelegenheits-PvPler motivieren und natürlich das Spiel-Niveau drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den nicht gehaltenen Versprechungen kann ich nicht viel sagen, verstehe aber, dass das enttäuschend ist. Ich spiele AoC jetzt seit 2 Monaten und finde die Atmosphäre und den PvE-Anteil sehr gut, der Rest ist mir ziemlich schnuppe. Ob ich noch in 4 Monaten AoC spiele, kann ich nicht sagen, jedenfalls gibt es momentan kein anderes MMO, das mich interessiert. Hab eh nie verstanden wie es manchen Leute aushalten ein und das selbe MMO über Jahre hinweg kontinuierlich zu spielen, ich hab in meine 2Jahren WoW wohl fast ein Jahr Pausen gehabt.


----------



## BaddaBumm (17. April 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Vornweg ich hab nie DAoC oder UO gespielt.
> 
> Aber ich glaube, dass diese Art des PvPs (PvP um seiner selbst willen) heutzutage nicht mehr genug Leute hinter dem Ofen hervorlockt. Wenn ich mich ncht irre, wird ja selbst in Spielen wie Mortal und Dark Fall das PvP-System entschärft.
> Dass Festungsschlachten (die ich noch nie gespielt habe) instanziert sind und nach Absprache funktionieren, ist in meinen Augen eine Notwendigkeit. Man wird wohl kaum großen Spass daran haben, wenn ständig eine Fraktion der Gilde die Festung bewachen muss, weil jederzeit mit Angriffen gerechnet werden muss.
> ...




Auch das sehe ich wieder anders als du.

Selbstverständlich passt MMO und PvP zusammen. Ich könnte auch behaupten, dass MMO und PvE nicht zusammen passen, was genauso blödsinnig währe. 
Der eine macht das lieber und der andere das lieber. Das würde schon eher passen oder?


Natürlich lockt diese Art des PvP genug Leute hinter dem Ofen vor, sonst gäbe es solche Spiele nämlich nicht. Auf Buffed mag es natülrlich nicht genügend vorlocken, das ist schon richtig - aber das hier ist ja auch die inoffizielle Anlaufstelle für Blizzard-Geschädigte und Aion-PvPler, von daher sollte das nicht weiter verwundern.


Alleine die Aussage, dass Festungsschlachten instanziert sein müssen und auf den Keeps Timer drauf sind, zeigt mir dass du eben genau die falschen MMOs gespielt hast. Gut, du magst PvE - das entschuldigt teilweise so eine Aussage, allerdings beschwere ich mich auch nicht über den PvE Teil von dem ich keine Ahnung habe.


Selbstverständlich hat man Spass daran seine Keeps zu bewachen, das ist genau der Anreiz daran und das zweite um dein Problem zu lösen sind internationlae Clans bei denen die Member aus verschiedenen Zeitzonen kommen.


Wo bitte soll in DF oder MO das PvP-System entschärft worden sein? Auf was beziehst du dich mit der Aussage?


Natürlich gibt es auch in einem MMO Chancengleichheit, natürlich nicht in den bekannten MMOs in denen Ausrüstung mit +30 PvP-DMG  an der Tagesordnung ist.


Ich hab weder in UO, Shadowbane, Neocron, Planetside, Face of Mankind, Darkfall oder Xsyon epische Autowin-Ausrüstung gefunden... 


Open-PvP ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit abfarmen. Sicher ist es das in Aion oder AoC (welche beide im Prinzip nichtmal open-pvp haben) nur Abfarmerei. 

Warum?

Weil jeder selbsternannte PvPler einfach alles angreift, umholzt und danach erst wie ein dreijähriger auf der Leiche tanzt und danach zum Respawn point geht um zu campen.

Warum macht er das? Weil es keine Konsequenzen gibt, wie full-loot oder permadeath - von solchen "richtigen" PvP-Spielen halten sich nämlich die RoXXor weit entfernt.



Nicht alle Entwickler sind zu blöd dafür, da du ja mit WoW angefangen hast, poste ich dir hier mal eine kleine Übersicht:

Meridian, UO, Shadowbane, Neocron, Planetside, Face of Mankind, Wurm und Darkfall um nur mal einige zu nennen.


Spiele die in nächster Zeit releasen:

Mortal Online, Earthrise, Dawntide, Perpetuum und Xsyon (Headstart läuft schon).


Die Spiele haben mit Sicherheit keine 11 Millionen Abos wie das WoW von sich behauptet, das ist aber auch nicht nötig um rentabel zu sein.

Außerdem sieht man, was aus Spielen oder einem ganzen Genre (Themepark) wird, die zuviel Ansturm erleben oder von grossen Publishern vertrieben werden.


----------



## MrGimbel (17. April 2010)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Auch das sehe ich wieder anders als du.


Kannst du gerne machen. Nachdem jetzt den Thread nochmal gelesen habe, frage ich mich eh, über was du mit mir diskutieren willst. Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass das PvP in AoC gut ist. Ich habe nur behauptet, dass Exploitmöglichkeiten immer von einigen genutzt werden.



BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich passt MMO und PvP zusammen. Ich könnte auch behaupten, dass MMO und PvE nicht zusammen passen, was genauso blödsinnig währe.
> Der eine macht das lieber und der andere das lieber. Das würde schon eher passen oder?


Wenn ich schreibe "Meiner Meinung nach...", heißt das doch, dass es Geschmackssache ist: Ich bevorzuge MMOs mit einer Stärke im PvE und in solchen Spielen funktioniert meiner Meinung nach PvP nicht zufrieden stellend, was an der Spielmechanik liegt.



BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Natürlich lockt diese Art des PvP genug Leute hinter dem Ofen vor, sonst gäbe es solche Spiele nämlich nicht. Auf Buffed mag es natülrlich nicht genügend vorlocken, das ist schon richtig - aber das hier ist ja auch die inoffizielle Anlaufstelle für Blizzard-Geschädigte und Aion-PvPler, von daher sollte das nicht weiter verwundern.


Wenn es solche Spiele gibt, ist doch alles prima im MMO-Land. Und da es scheinbar auch Leute gibt, denen PvP in WoW, AoC und Aion Spass macht, wüsste ich nicht, wie du PvP in eines dieser Spiele pauschal diskreditieren kannst. Du findest Pvp in AoC, Aion, HdrO, WoW und was weiß ich scheiße, mich interessiert PvP nicht und andere betreiben es und haben ihren Spass.



BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Alleine die Aussage, dass Festungsschlachten instanziert sein müssen und auf den Keeps Timer drauf sind, zeigt mir dass du eben genau die falschen MMOs gespielt hast. Gut, du magst PvE - das entschuldigt teilweise so eine Aussage, allerdings beschwere ich mich auch nicht über den PvE Teil von dem ich keine Ahnung habe.


Ich hab genau die richtigen MMOs gespielt, weil ich grundsätzlich nur Dinge in meiner Freizeit mache, die mir Spass bereiten.



BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich hat man Spass daran seine Keeps zu bewachen, das ist genau der Anreiz daran und das zweite um dein Problem zu lösen sind internationlae Clans bei denen die Member aus verschiedenen Zeitzonen kommen.


Wer ist "man"? Nicht verabredete Keepschlachten klingen für mich wie ein Fussballspiel ohne einen Spieltermin zu haben. Du hockst gerne mit deinen Gildenkollegen in deiner Burg und hoffst, dass in der Zeit, in der du on bist, eine andere Gilde vorbei kommt, die dann auch noch in passender Größe anrückt, hab ich kein Problem mit und hoffe, dass es ein Spiel für dich gibt, wo dies so ist. Ich werd bei der Vorstellung schon müde.



BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Wo bitte soll in DF oder MO das PvP-System entschärft worden sein? Auf was beziehst du dich mit der Aussage?


Dark Fall: Newbie Protection (thread im entsprechenden buffed forum), bei MO hab ich mich wohl geirrt. Und da so etwas wie Newbie-Protection eingeführt wurde/werden soll, hab ich den Eindruck, dass es auch in "richtigen" PvP-Spielen genug Leute gibt, die großen Spass am Abfarmen und Ganken haben.



BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es auch in einem MMO Chancengleichheit, natürlich nicht in den bekannten MMOs in denen Ausrüstung mit +30 PvP-DMG an der Tagesordnung ist.
> 
> 
> Ich hab weder in UO, Shadowbane, Neocron, Planetside, Face of Mankind, Darkfall oder Xsyon epische Autowin-Ausrüstung gefunden...


Wie ich schrieb: kommerzieller Erfolg und richtiges PvP schließen sich aus. Jetzt ist kommerzieller Erfolg natürlich Ansichtssache, aber alle "großen" MMOs setzen auf die Itemspirale als Motivation....



BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Open-PvP ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit abfarmen. Sicher ist es das in Aion oder AoC (welche beide im Prinzip nichtmal open-pvp haben) nur Abfarmerei.
> 
> Warum?
> 
> ...


Na dann ist ja alles prima. Nochmal meine Frage: Über was diskutier ich eigentlich mit dir? Dass wir bezüglich MMOs andere Vorlieben haben und diese sich von denen dritter unterscheiden ist nicht wirklich interessant.




BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Nicht alle Entwickler sind zu blöd dafür, da du ja mit WoW angefangen hast, poste ich dir hier mal eine kleine Übersicht:
> 
> Meridian, UO, Shadowbane, Neocron, Planetside, Face of Mankind, Wurm und Darkfall um nur mal einige zu nennen.
> 
> ...


Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Es scheint alles super in der MMO-Landschaft zu sein. Für jeden ist etwas dabei.



BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Außerdem sieht man, was aus Spielen oder einem ganzen Genre (Themepark) wird, die zuviel Ansturm erleben oder von grossen Publishern vertrieben werden.


Was denn?


----------



## Cyberpuma (17. April 2010)

Hi

das frage ich mich grade auch wa du mit mrgimple dikutieren willst
dir geällt das pvp in aoc und co nicht ok ist halt deine meinung alles oki.

Aber Akzeptier auch des es leute gibt die es genau anders sehen wie du und denen das pvp in den genaten spieln spass macht.
Du hattest gesagt full loot findest du gut ich finde das schlicht beschissen sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du denmkst sogar das in AOC der sieg im pvp vom equio abhängt das mag in wow und Aion der fal sein aber in AOC nicht
dort entscheidet immer noch der skill der mensch der hinter dem char steht und der seinen cahr zu 100% kennt und genauso
gut seinen gegner kennt da ist das quip total unhabhängig.

Das selbe mit pvp stufen in AOC falls du es noch ansprechen solltest wenn du gut bist hauste einen aus den latscher stufe 4 ist und du
nur stufe 1 usw.

Es geth sogar fast sowiet wenn man seinen chr richtig gut beherscht samt movmend kannt du sogut wie jede andre klasse schlagen

soviel zu den dingen hier
achso mir macht pvp spass in AOC

gruss Cyberpuma


----------



## Kartob (18. April 2010)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich denke xdave78 du hast das mit den shrines of bori nicht ganz begriffen...mit PlayerVsRocks meinte er nicht etwa das kämpfen gegen burgen, bzw. das kämpfen gegen überhaupt irgendwas...
> mit den shrines of bori kann jeder der einer großen gilde angehört mit purer farm arbeit an das beste PvP Equip kommen. und mit Farmarbeit meine ich nicht das abfarmen von spielern sondern das farmen von ressourcen. Halt erzen und ähnlichem.
> Auf Asgard RP PvP gibt es Chars die mit ~50 pvp kills rang 4 und teilweise sogar höher sind.
> 
> ...


Klar muss noch nachgebalace werden. Auf Asgard ist es leider zur Zeit so, das wenn wir mit einer Gruppe ins Grenzgebiet gehen der gesamte Gegneraid das Gebiet verlässt. Aber das konnte FC ja nicht vorhersehen, man musste damit rechnen das die Leute die PvP machen wollen auch PvP machen. Kein PvP machen und dann die Foren zuheulen hilft auch nichts.

Aber so schlimm ist das eben auch nicht. Was geht dir verloren wenn andere ohne PvP PvP-Punkte bekommen? Willst du Spaß beim spielen oder einen Schwanzvergleich?
Ich könnte sämtliche Twinks auf PvP10 bringen ohne zu kämpfen, aber es ist mir zu langweilig. Wers nötig hat, warum nicht, kümmert mich doch nicht. Ausrüstung ist in AoC nicht so von Bedeutung und mit dem Addon brauchen sie im AA wieder PvP Erfahrung die Bori nicht gibt. Also wer nicht kämpft hat verloren.

Bori hat zumindest dafür gesorgt das viel weniger PvEler und RPler gegankt wurden, weil die Pro-PvP-Gilden auf die (RP-)PvE Server gewechselt sind, weil sie da schneller Punkte ohne PvP bekämen. Ich sag da nur: Da sind die Spieler selbst Schuld nicht FC.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (18. April 2010)

Das Ding ist doch ganz klar und einfach in meinen Augen:

AoC bietet ein super dynamisches und tolles kampfsystem, grade im PvP brauch man sehr viel skill und hirnloses buttongesmashe wie in anderen MMOs hilft wirklich nicht weiter.
Das Grundgerüst ist also wirklich sehr gut.
Nur Failcom hängt das ganze komplett falsch auf!
Shrines of Bori ermöglicht Spielern das beste PvP gear zu bekommen ohne auch nur 1x PvP gemacht zuhaben.
Ok, so ein Fehler darf eig. nicht passieren, aber es ist nunmal failcom, könnte man ja verzeihen wenn sie wenigstens einsichtig wären...
Aber nu kommt der Höhepunkt der Miesere...sie sind nichtmals einsichtig obwohlk die Foren vor beschwerden fast explodieren! nach einem 20 Seiten langen beschwerde thread kommt dann ein Failcom lead designer und schreibt "jo alles schön und gut, aber die shrines of bori spielen sich so wie beabsichtigt und wir werden keine größeren veränderungen am system vornehmen"...das ist für mich persönlich ein gezielter schlag in die fr*sse eines jeden PvPlers.


----------



## Nagroth (18. April 2010)

hm, wollt ihr PVP oder Items jagen?
Wenn Item jagen, dann würde ich WOW empfehlen.
Wenn PVP spielt AoC und akzeptiert es oder spielt Darkfall Online.
Ist doch irgendwie völlig egal ob ein Gegner das Set 4711 hat oder nicht.


----------



## Kartob (18. April 2010)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Das Ding ist doch ganz klar und einfach in meinen Augen:
> 
> AoC bietet ein super dynamisches und tolles kampfsystem, grade im PvP brauch man sehr viel skill und hirnloses buttongesmashe wie in anderen MMOs hilft wirklich nicht weiter.
> Das Grundgerüst ist also wirklich sehr gut.
> ...


Îch verstehe die Argumentation, das sie sagen epische T-Equip nur in Gruppen erreichbar wie im PvE , nicht als einsamer Rächer. Die Rüstungen sind auch nicht wirklich nötig, und PvP-Stufe 10 wirste auch Solo.
Es beschweren sich immer nur die denen es nicht gefällt. Auf dem Testliefe waren die meisten sehr begeistert von den Schreinen. Das auf dem Liveserver nun einige bemerken das wenn man nicht kämpft der Gegner ungestört PvP Punkte macht kommt recht spät.
AoC ist ein Gildenorientiertes Spiel, dass nun auch im PvP die Gilden immer wichtiger werden ist schlüssig. Klar muss nachgebessert werden, aber das einige PvP-Punkte ohne kampf bekommen stört doch nicht dein PvP-Spiel.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (18. April 2010)

aoc mag ja super geworden sein, aber kaufen würde ich es nicht.

funcom hat die spieler mit ner alpha-version verarscht, im forum alle negativen beiträge gelöscht/zensiert und zwei jahre gebraucht um das spiel zu dem zu machen, was es bei release hätte sein sollen.

nichtmal testaccounts hat es zu release gegeben. wobei ich da sagen kann: zum glück
sonst hätte ich es noch bis level 20 getestet und anschließend vielleicht gekauft, weil ja die ersten 20 levels in ordnung waren.


----------



## Cyberpuma (19. April 2010)

hi

da hammer doch schon wieder einen der mit halbwissen glänzt

sag mir ein mmo das zu release testaccounts gehabt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hate war nicht Aion nicht usw.

alle die testaccounts je angeboten haben hatten schwerigkeiten mit den abo zahlen
he in Aion kann ich bis lvl 7 spieln mit dem testaccount super da sehe ich ja viel bei war bis stufe 10

vielleicht ist es ja auch gut so das du AOC nicht spielen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nagroth naja bei items jagen könnte ich WoW spieln um mich zu brüsten das ich t10 hab und mit dem addon dan wohl T20 huh
jetzt fühl ich mich stark.

wer gutes pve will mit einer toll story toller umgebung tollen sound und einer athmopshere die einen bindet und feselt
der sollte AOC spieln. Eer en spiel nur darüber mist wieviel epic sachen er hat oder je bekommen könnte sollte wow spieln

Wer pvp so gewöhnt ist mit 1klick auto dmg und mods sowie addons die einem alles abhehmen sollte nicht AOC spieln

gruss Cyberpuma


----------



## Imseos (19. April 2010)

Nun ja cyberpuma in anderen spielen muss man ja noch damage machen um im pvp sich etwas zu verdienen...

DAs neue system krankt daran das man die Boritokens braucht um seinen Char weiterzuentwickeln und darum gehts mir in einem mmorpg meinen Charakter zu stärken zu verbessern oder ihn sonst irgendwie was neues zu geben. Da AoC auch den weg der Itemisation geht mag eine designentscheidung sein man könnte genausogut Lehrmeister freispielen oder skillbooks kaufen dürfen mit steigender pvperfahrung. 

Ach ja wenn es den Speilern net um Equip gehen würden wäre das Abfarmen von Raid inis schon längst aus deer mode da man nach 3-4 mal jeden Boss wie seine eigene Freundin/Freund kennt.


----------



## erwo (19. April 2010)

Hallo,



Imseos schrieb:


> ... Da AoC auch den weg der Itemisation geht mag eine designentscheidung sein man könnte genausogut Lehrmeister freispielen oder skillbooks kaufen dürfen mit steigender pvperfahrung.
> Ach ja wenn es den Speilern net um Equip gehen würden wäre das Abfarmen von Raid inis schon längst aus deer mode da man nach 3-4 mal jeden Boss wie seine eigene Freundin/Freund kennt.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Ein richtiges Itemsystem wie in daoc wäre genial. Nur heutzutage vermutlich
zu kompliziert oder so, keine Ahnung. Aber so beschissen wie in bspw. WoW ist es zum Glück
dann doch nicht.

Das mit dem PVE ist leider tatsächlich so. Nach 3 Mal legen reicht es irgendwie dann auch
wieder. Einfache Bosse sind schon beim 2. Mal langweilig. Das ist aber in allen PVE Spielen
nunmal so.

Cool an AOC sind die tollen Gegenden aber und das Kampfsystem etc. - immer noch einzigartig.
Freue mich schon auf das Addon, mal schauen wann es herauskommt!

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Cyberpuma (19. April 2010)

Hi

Imseos dan wir dir das addon serh gefalln im addon weil man sich da nämlich dank des alternativen lvl system inividuel anpassen und verbesser kann
sas sehr intressant mher kann ich auch dazu nicht sagen auser fals es dir möglich ist es sebst zu testen

ums mal nen bische zu erklären mir dem neuen system hab ich mit blauem equip + der individuellen anpassung bessere werte und ressis
jetzt als mit lila equip ohne dem addon.

klar die Boritokens sind blöd und da mus auch ne veränderung her zumindest bei den shrine of bori ich hofe das meisnt mit boritokens
mats farmen für um dann bori zu opfern auch wenns nur rare ressourcen gehen ist und bleibt falsch.

Besser wäre wenn jer der im pvp stirbt ein herz oder ähnlches fallen läst und das dann opfert


gruss Cyberpuma


----------



## xdave78 (19. April 2010)

Naja wenn man aber nmal den ganzen Zusammenhang sieht: Die haben diese Itemhatzscheisse ja nicht von ungefähr eingebaut, sprich das "RP System" - ich fands vorher OK wie es war, aber die meisten halt anscheinend nicht. Da mussten dann halt doch wieder eindeutige Stats her. Die werden sich was beiu gedacht haben und offenbar ist es auch bei den Meisten gut angekommen. 

Dass man nun mit Patches nix mehr am PvP ändern kann, wirst Du uns kaum belegen können BaddaBumm. Das kommt wohl wesenltlich auf die Engine an. Unter dem Aspekt, dass die Khitai Länder um einiges grösser sind und fliessend in das nächste Land übergehen...ist doch im Vergleich zum jetzigen Zustand (Tür im Berg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) schon eine deutliche Verbesserung da, die nicht jede Engine in der Lage wäre zu meistern. Somit würde ich doch einfach mal schaun, ob die Jungs nicht nach dem AddOn und dessen "begradigung" doch noch ein paar hübsche PvP Überraschungen bringfen. Klar wird AoC niemals zu OpenWorld Fulloot Sandbox...aber mal ehrlich - da muss man drauf stehen und davon kommen ja auch genug raus wie Du selber sagst.

Nach wie vor sind, wie erwo auch schon sagte, die Grafik, die Atmosphäre, das Kampfsystem und wi eich finde auch die Animationen und Models der Chars einzigartig, grandios in AoC. Mein Abo ist getern abgelaufen und aucs privaten Gründen muss ich nun überlegen ob ich es erneuere (und dann vielleicht 1xdie Woche zum spielen komme evtl) oder ob ich erstmal warte wies sich in nächster Zeit bei mir zeitlich eintakten wird. Das AddOn hol ich mir auf jeden Fall und freu mich auch schon auf die Zeit danach. alternativen gibt es in meinen Augen derzeit eh nicht wirklich...


----------



## MrGimbel (19. April 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ....
> Dass man nun mit Patches nix mehr am PvP ändern kann, wirst Du uns kaum belegen können MrGimbl ...



Ich denke nicht, dass du mich meinst. Daher fände ich es gut, würdest du dich erst einaml vergewissern, wer was gesagt hat, bevor du die Person direkt ansprichst.


----------



## xdave78 (19. April 2010)

Ja, in der Tat.Bitte entschuldige. So ist das mit dem Rufmord...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (19. April 2010)

Kartob schrieb:


> Îch verstehe die Argumentation, das sie sagen epische T-Equip nur in Gruppen erreichbar wie im PvE , nicht als einsamer Rächer. Die Rüstungen sind auch nicht wirklich nötig, und PvP-Stufe 10 wirste auch Solo.
> Es beschweren sich immer nur die denen es nicht gefällt. Auf dem Testliefe waren die meisten sehr begeistert von den Schreinen. Das auf dem Liveserver nun einige bemerken das wenn man nicht kämpft der Gegner ungestört PvP Punkte macht kommt recht spät.
> AoC ist ein Gildenorientiertes Spiel, dass nun auch im PvP die Gilden immer wichtiger werden ist schlüssig. Klar muss nachgebessert werden, aber das einige PvP-Punkte ohne kampf bekommen stört doch nicht dein PvP-Spiel.



Dein Vergleich hinkt so stark...
ich erkläre es dir mal an einem Beispiel:
Fury PvP server...Rus Corp wechselt sich mit anderen rank1-5 gilden ab. imw echseln besetzen sie die schreine, es ist UNMÖGLICH für jede andere gilde an die schreine zukommen. Für kleine Gilden ist es noch UNMÖGLICHER.
Fury PvP Server...Rus Corp geht ins Raid instanzen und holt sich das T-Equip. Kleinere Gilden können genauso gut in die instanzen gehen und sich das EQ holen.
Na? verstanden?

Auf jedem mir bekannten PvP server das gleiche problem.

Es MUSS sich was grundlegend was an der Bori Mechanik verändern und nicht nur kleinere Anpassungen vorgenommen werden, so wie es im moment ist kann es für PvPler icht weiter gehen...
ich will nciht weiterhin so mein pvp EQ bekommen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFpm_Mh6CaQ&feature=player_embedded !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (19. April 2010)

Cyberpuma schrieb:


> da hammer doch schon wieder einen der mit halbwissen glänzt
> 
> sag mir ein mmo das zu release testaccounts gehabt hat
> 
> ...


und genau das ist ein großer fehler der mmos. die testaccs fehlen zu beginn. mich ham die dann als spieler meist verloren. bis es testaccs gibt ist das spiel längst in den medien schlechtgeredet worden (bei aoc ja zu recht).
hätte es bei aoc gleich testaccs gegeben, hätte ich getestet. vielleicht hätte es mir gefallen und ich hätte mich auch verarschen lassen.

wenn ein spiel gut ist wird so der verkauf angetrieben.

mit halbwissen hat das nix zutun.


----------



## Imseos (19. April 2010)

Margoroth: Amen diese Video genauso fühle ich mich wenn ich bori "PVP" betreibe... ok wer nach diesem satz noch sitz dem ist net mehr zu helfen^^

nun ja und dafür habe ich in der gesamten addon preview noch nix gefunden was meine Freude auf spannende klobbereine anheizt naja mal abwarten sind ja nur noch 3 wochen


----------



## Cyberpuma (20. April 2010)

Hi

@CrazyPsycho das mit verarschen lassen kann man natürlich so sehen wenn man ein spiel sucht was keine fehler hat und zu release schon alles enthalten ist
was vorher gross angekündigt hat.
Dann sind halt auch Wow, War, Aion und co alles mmos die die kunden zu anfang verarscht haben die einen mehr die andren weniger.

Ich weiss nicht wie deine kriterien für ein gutes mmos sind für mcih ist nur eins wichtig die story muss passen und es muss mich fesseln können und genau
das hab ich bei AOC ,da nehme ich die fehler und AOC hat fehler keine frage aber auch gerne in kauf da ist halt jeder anders.

gruss Cyberpuma


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (20. April 2010)

btw. würd ich mir von der Meinung von jemandem der sich "CrAzyPsyCh0" nennt eh nicht viel annehmen, bzw. das gepostete erst gar nicht lesen.

* 
*


----------



## xdave78 (20. April 2010)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> btw. würd ich mir von der Meinung von jemandem der sich "CrAzyPsyCh0" nennt eh nicht viel annehmen, bzw. das gepostete erst gar nicht lesen.
> 
> *
> *


Hehe, genau! Da kann nix Gutes bei rumkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube es geht in dem Thread hier doch darum, dass sich vieles doch im Vergleich zu Beginn schon stark verbessert hat - und Hopfen und Malz nicht verloren ist. Dass das PvP so wie es zZt ist ne Baustelle ist wissen wir doch. Man muss die Schreine ja nicht besuchen wenn man nicht will. Es gibt nach wie vor dei Möglichkeit PvP XP aud die "klassische" zu erlangen. Sein wir doch frogh, dass das AddOn NICHT erst wie gedacht im Herbst kommt - dann gibts da vllt schon erste Aussichten wohin das PvP System denn nun entwickelt wird.


----------



## Kartob (20. April 2010)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Dein Vergleich hinkt so stark...
> ich erkläre es dir mal an einem Beispiel:
> Fury PvP server...Rus Corp wechselt sich mit anderen rank1-5 gilden ab. imw echseln besetzen sie die schreine, es ist UNMÖGLICH für jede andere gilde an die schreine zukommen. Für kleine Gilden ist es noch UNMÖGLICHER.
> Fury PvP Server...Rus Corp geht ins Raid instanzen und holt sich das T-Equip. Kleinere Gilden können genauso gut in die instanzen gehen und sich das EQ holen.
> ...


Ich habe nie gesagt das dass neue System so ausgereift ist, sondern immer betont das noch nachgebessert werden muss. Aber ich halte das Problem für ein kleines, denn was stört es dein PvP das andere schneller Punkte bekommen? Rüstungen sind in AoC nicht so wichtig wie z. B. in WoW. FC hat schon nachgebessert, auf dem Testserver sind nun Level 5-10 Rüstungen welche völlig ohne Bori-Token zu haben sind. Also sehe ich das als nicht so wichtig.

Arsgard ist auch ein RP-PvP Server. Wir würden uns wünschen das Gegenbündnis würde mal gegen uns bei Bori arbeiten, aber nein es kommen immer nur einige Schurken (Assas und Waldis) um zu stören, mehr nicht. Erst wenn wir Abends gehen kommen sie die Nacht über und wenn um Mittags die ersten von uns kommen gehen sie einfach wieder. Ähnliches auf Fury, gerade die selbsternannten Pro-PvPler wechseln auf PvE Server weil sie dort schneller (ohne viel PvP) Leveln können. Wenn ich wegen PvP spiele dann will ich PvP machen, und dann kümmert es mich nicht das ich eine Woche länger brache max. Level zu sein, wenn ich dabei viel mehr PvP habe. Das Borisystem haben die Spieler zerstört, FC wird nachbessern, aber das sollte keine priorität haben, schliesslich gibt es wichtigeres. Spieler können PvP haben, sie müssen es nur machen und nicht sagen nein nein im PvE level ich schneller also mache ich nur PvE.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. April 2010)

Cyberpuma schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @CrazyPsycho das mit verarschen lassen kann man natürlich so sehen wenn man ein spiel sucht was keine fehler hat und zu release schon alles enthalten ist
> was vorher gross angekündigt hat.
> Dann sind halt auch Wow, War, Aion und co alles mmos die die kunden zu anfang verarscht haben die einen mehr die andren weniger.


wow konnte man von anfang an immerhin bis 60 spielen und auch endcontent war implementiert. klar gab es bugs, aber aoc war nur ein blender.
es war nur bis level20 wirklich spielbar, danach kam ja nicht wirklich viel ausser fehlerhafter quests.



> Ich weiss nicht wie deine kriterien für ein gutes mmos sind für mcih ist nur eins wichtig die story muss passen und es muss mich fesseln können und genau
> das hab ich bei AOC ,da nehme ich die fehler und AOC hat fehler keine frage aber auch gerne in kauf da ist halt jeder anders.


das spiel war nicht fehlerhaft, es war unvollständig. sowas nennt man normal nichtmal beta, sondern alpha.
wenn ich ein spiel kaufe soll es auch vollständig sein. ein unvollständiges spiel fesselt mich nicht, sondern frustriert nur.


und wenn man schon nameflames macht, zeigt das nur das einem nix besseres als antwort einfällt.


----------



## xiaoJ (20. April 2010)

Darum ist buffed als Disskusionsforum für alles was nicht wow betrifft ein absoluter reinfall. Dank User wie "CrAzyPsyCh0".
Selbst nach fast 2 Jahren noch den Frust der Anfänge ablassen, obwohl man längst nichtmehr mitreden kann. sehr fail der junge.

sorry für ot jungs.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. April 2010)

frust? ich war nicht so blöd es bei release zu kaufen, sondern wollte warten bis es testaccs gibt. bis dahin war aber bekannt wie schlecht das spiel damals war.

wow nach 2 jahren ist aoc das was es zu release hätte sein müssen.


da du aber nichtmal richtig auf meinen post antwortest, sondern mich kritisieren musst, bestätigt das nur wie recht ich habe...


----------



## xdave78 (20. April 2010)

Naja...es gibt halt nicht NUR Multimilliardenunternehmen auf der Welt die dann ma eben noch 200 Leute einstellen um etwas zu wuppen.Manche müssen halt haushalten. Dein präsentiertes Halbwissen - insbesondere zum aktuellen Stand der Dinge- hat einfach mal ausgedient weil es schon zig mal hier diskutiert worden ist...bis zum abwinken und mehr. Das ist doch nur wieder ein kläglicher Versuch diesen Thread in genau diese Richtung zu lenken. Sei doch einfach wieder ein lieber Zwerg, Elf, Gnom oder was auch immer und geh dorthin wo Du vielleicht tatsächlich Ahnung haben könntest. Da du weder spielst noch gespielt hast oder je spielen willst bist du hier einfach ganz falsch.Dennoch danken wir Dir natürlich für deine erheiternden Beiträge hier bei uns.


----------



## Imseos (20. April 2010)

Hmm in eienr sache muss ich crazyPsyccho recht geben mit was aoc angetreten ist war nix null so kann man den heiß umgekämpften mmo markt nicht betreten ohne unterzugehen. 
Und Fakt ist AoC bräuchte VIEL mehr subscriber damit die weiterentwicklung und der allgemeine support besser wird. 
und 3. ich und viele andere haben uns AoC BEWUSST als PVP-Spiel gekauft wenn der grüßte teil der erstkäufer und Anfangsfanbois gewusst hätte das es eine art wow blos ohne ruffarmen mit besser Grafik ist hätte AoC am anfang garantiert ein drittel weniger verkauft.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. April 2010)

gerade wenn man solch einen millardenkonzern als konkurenten hat, sollte man doch ein fertiges spiel rausbringen und keine alpha-version um die kunden zu verarschen?
und dann noch im offizellen forum alle negativen threads löschen...

und halbwissen ist was anderes. ich präsentiere hier nur meine meinung.


----------



## Cyberpuma (20. April 2010)

hi

also tut mir leid ich war bei release von wow dabei da lief nix zusammen bei dem game
genaus so war es bein Aion und WAr und da läuft bis ehute nix zusammen also bleiben er mal bei den fakten ja

wichtgi ist wie es jetzt aussieht bei AOC und da hat sich viel getan. klar hat wow mehr content ist aber auch bei weitem älter
^klar angrpeisen war es als pvp game ist es nun nicht geworden aber seh Aion  mit was die geworben haben und das ist genaus so alt wie AOC

aber wie sagste es so trefend jeder darf hier seine meinung vertreten

nur soviel informier dich vorher ja bevour du was postests was schon lange nicht merh so ist

gruss Cyberpuma


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. April 2010)

nein bei wow war es nicht genauso. aoc war kein fertiges spiel, man kann das als alpha bezeichnen aber nicht als spiel.
wow hatte fehler aber war soweit bis 60 spielbar. und es gab endcontent. ausserdem konnte blizzard sich das leisten, weil sie keinen konkurenten mit 13mio spielern hatten.

und es geht nicht drum ob es mittlerweile besser ist, sondern das die spieler damals bewusst verarscht worden sind und sowas jetzt trotzdem noch unterstützen.

P.S.: schreib mal bitte etwas langsamer, bei den buchstabendrehern kann man das nur schwer lesen


----------



## Tagres (20. April 2010)

Also ich konnte Age of Conan direkt von Anfang an ohne größere Probleme spielen. Klar war nicht alles perfekt, aber das ist wirklich in kaum einem Spiel so. Age of Conan hatte nach Release ein Problem und das war die negative Stimmung in den Foren. Der Hype in den Foren ist nach dem Release in starke Abneigung und negative Stimmungsmache umgeschlagen, was dem Ruf des Spiels extrem geschadet hat. Kann sein, dass andere Leute da sensibler sind als ich, aber ich war zufrieden mit dem Spiel und hatte und habe viel Spaß.


Edit: Und eine Alpha ist noch ganz was anderes!!!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. April 2010)

du meinst es war sogar ne pre-alpha?
weil ein fertiges spiel war es nicht. auch beta kann man es nicht nennen. denn ne beta ist auch komplett und enthält nurnoch mehr oder weniger bugs.

bei aoc fehlte ja jede menge content, teils musste man mehrere levels lang grinden um weiterzukommen, da keine quests verfügbar sind.
sowas kann man nichtmal beta nennen.


----------



## Cyberpuma (20. April 2010)

Hi

kann ich machen Crazypsycho

ich habe beide realease mit gemacht und wow fand ich schlimmer ich konnte auch in AOC alles nurtzen bis lvl 80 ohne grosse probleme

und wenn du schon so anfängst das sich blizzard das leisten könnte  mit 13 mio accounts das bist schon sehr mmo blind und disqualifizierst dich selbst damit

kein game mag es auch noch soviel user haben kann sich oder darf sich das leisten
und zu release hatte wow nicht 13 mio user sondern 800.000 


und sie haben jetzt 11,5 mio user welt weit das sagt aber nicht über die klasse eines games aus
das ist nämlich der irrtum von wow spielern ein game über die ueser zahlen als gut zu definieren 

aber du bestätigst eigentlich deine unwissenheit über AOC und wow zu release so wie es die user schon vor mir geschreiben haben
von daher geh bitte wieder in dein wow forum wo du dein cooles game prisen kannst

gruss Cyberpuma


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. April 2010)

Cyberpuma schrieb:


> ich habe beide realease mit gemacht und wow fand ich schlimmer ich konnte auch in AOC alles nurtzen bis lvl 80 ohne grosse probleme
> 
> und wenn du schon so anfängst das sich blizzard das leisten könnte mit 13 mio accounts das bist schon sehr mmo blind und disqualifizierst dich selbst damit
> 
> ...


du hast meine aussage nicht im geringsten verstanden.
zum release konnte sich blizzards bugs leisten, da es keine große konkurenz gab. hätte es ein vergleichbares spiel mit 10mio spielern zu dem zeitpunkt gegeben wäre wow auch nicht erfolgreich gewesen (sofern dieses spiel auf dem selben entwicklungsstand wie wow jetzt gewesen wäre)

jetzt da es wow aber gibt kann kein hersteller mehr eine alpha als fertiges spiel verkaufen. sowas endet nunmal als flop.



> und sie haben jetzt 11,5 mio user welt weit das sagt aber nicht über die klasse eines games aus
> das ist nämlich der irrtum von wow spielern ein game über die ueser zahlen als gut zu definieren


naja 11,5mio spieler sind zufrieden, also kann es ja so schlecht nicht sein. 



> aber du bestätigst eigentlich deine unwissenheit über AOC und wow zu release so wie es die user schon vor mir geschreiben haben
> von daher geh bitte wieder in dein wow forum wo du dein cooles game prisen kannst


nein, du bist derjenige der hier bestätigt nicht richtig lesen und verstehen zu können.

wären aoc und wow gleichzeitig rausgekommen würde vielleicht aoc an der spitze stehen, wer weiß. 
richtig auch wow war fehlerhaft, aber man konnte wenigstens bis 60 spielen ohne 5 levels ohne quests dazustehen. und mit 60 gab es dann auch content im gegensatz zu aoc.


----------



## Kartob (20. April 2010)

Ich vermute CrAzyPsyCh0 hat den Eurostart von WoW und den Weltstart von AoC mitgemacht, das zeigt ja allein die Aussage das als er es spielte in WoW Endcontent drin war. Jeder der den WoW Release mitgemacht hat weis aber das WoW keinelei Endcontent zu Release hatte, und zusätzlich fast unspielbar war.

AoC hat in zwei Punkten WoW geschlagen, ersten AoC wurde deutlich fertiger und spielbarer released alös WoW. Zweites AoC hat alles was zu Realease versprochen wurde nachgeliefert oder gesagt das es nicht mehr kommt, wo sind die Sachen die mir damals zum WoW release versprochen wurden? Und das obwohl WoW schon viel länger raus ist als AoC!


----------



## xdave78 (21. April 2010)

Man muss ja auch mal dazu sagen, dass WoW bei EU Start in den USA schon einige Wochen lief. Somit ist das schon wieder relativ. Klar war AoC beim Start alles andere als fertig, das gilt aber für jedes einzelne MMO. Ich habe bei WoW sehr lange meinen ersten Char geleveklt (7 Monate auf 60) und auch bei AoC hat es recht lang gedauert (4 Monate) von daher hab ich bei BEIDEN nicht viel von den Problemen im Endgame mitbekommen. Klar, die Horste die nix anderes zu tun haben und dafür 2 Wochen gebraucht haben fangen dann an zu trappeln. Ich denke auch nicht, dass man ausgerechnet WoW als Messlatte legen sollte...die Spiele haben so gut wie nichts gemeinsam. Und dass man wegen wenigen Subscribern den Support einstellt hat sich ja nun schon während der absoluten Tiefphase nicht Bewahrheitet...sonst würde kein AddOn kommen und sonst wäre AoC nicht "Most improved Game 2009" geworden. Das ist es doch worum es in diesem Thread eigentlich geht. Nicht darum, dass man mit irgendwelchen armseligen Forentrollen die zwischen Arenafight und ICC mal ein paar Leute ärgern wolle, über Sachen diskutiert die diese nur vom hörensagen kennen (hat er ja selber gesagt).

Das was Imseoas sagt ist schon richtig. AoC wurde als "PvP" Spiel beworben...was es definitiv nicht war und auch noch nicht ist. Das ist mies. Aber daran kann man nichts mehr ändern...lediglich in der Zukunft kann man zusehen, dass man das wieder graderückt. Und der GD hat das j aauch in Aussicht gestellt. Da es seit seinem Erscheinen wirklich voran geht zweifele ich daran eigentlich auch nicht, allerdings wird man erst in 1 Jahr sehen inwiefern AoC dann im PvP empfehlenswert ist.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (21. April 2010)

So CrAzyPsyCh0, ich gönne dir nun 5 Minuten meiner knapp bemessenen Lebenszeit, sei dankbar:

Erstens: Wie du sicherlich NICHT mitbekommen hast befindest du dich in einem Thread der "Age of Conan ist super* geworden*" heißt.
Der Thread heißt NICHT "Wie war Age of Conan zu release". Somit sind grundsätzlich 95% deiner hier geposteten Beiträge fehl am Platz, denn du beziehst dich in sogut wie jedem deiner Posts darauf wie AoC zu Release war. 
DAS INTERESSIERT* IN DIESEM THREAD* NIEMANDEN! Hast du das soweit verstanden?

So und nun nehm ich noch eben kurz allen deinen Argumenten den Wind aus den Segeln:



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> wow konnte man von anfang an immerhin bis 60 spielen und auch endcontent war implementiert. klar gab es bugs, aber aoc war nur ein blender.
> es war nur bis level20 wirklich spielbar, danach kam ja nicht wirklich viel ausser fehlerhafter quests.



-> WoW konnte man von Anfang an bis 60 spielen...wenn man sich damit abgefunden hat das die Server mal gut und gerne 2-3 Tage OFFLINE WAREN. D.h. Klartext man konnte teilweise ÜBERHAUPT nicht spielen. Es hat gelaggt wie die SAU, 150MS Latenz um Mitternacht war ein Segen. Es gab noch dutzende andere Startschwierigkeiten an die ich mich grade nicht zurück erinnern will, aber sei dir gewiss: WoW Release hatte nicht nur ein "paar buggy quests"..es gab weitaus schlimmere und frustrierende Probleme.
 AoC hat nach Release bis lvl 45 ausreichend Quests geliefert, danach ist man ohne grinden nicht über die Runden gekommen, deine Aussage mit lvl 20 stimmt nicht.



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> aber aoc war nur ein blender



-> Du redest davon, dass AoC ein Blender war, während dein heiß geliebtes Blizzard und WoW grade den Itemshop eröffnet haben wo sie Pets und Mounts zum Preis eines halben Addons verkaufen?
Warst du stoned als du das geschrieben hast?



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> und wenn man schon nameflames macht, zeigt das nur das einem nix besseres als antwort einfällt.



-> Wer sich CrAzyPsyCh0 nennt, unbegründet seinen pubertierendes Gehirn auf diesen Thread ausschüttet und dann noch die Forderung stellt ernst genommen zuwerden ist auf Buffed absolut FEHL AM PLATZ!



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> wow nach 2 jahren ist aoc das was es zu release hätte sein müssen.



wow nach knapp 6 Jahren hält WorldOfWarcraft immer noch nicht die Versprechen ein die es einst gemacht hat.
*UND WOW NACH KNAPP 6 JAHRE IST WORLDOFWARCRAFT SCHLECHTER ALS EIN PAAR MONATE NACH RELEASE!*



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> bei aoc fehlte ja jede menge content, teils musste man mehrere levels lang grinden um weiterzukommen, da keine quests verfügbar sind.



-> wiederspricht sich zu 100% mit der Aussage die du noch 2 Posts vorher gemacht hast: "frust? ich war nicht so blöd es bei release zu kaufen, sondern wollte warten bis es testaccs gibt. bis dahin war aber bekannt wie schlecht das spiel damals war."

Ich denk du hast AoC nicht gespielt, wie triffst du dann deine Aussage das man "mehrere level lang grinden musste"? Hören Sagen?... ich denke schon so wie der komplette geistliche Dünnschiss den du bis jetzt hier abgegeben hast.




CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> jetzt da es wow aber gibt kann kein hersteller mehr eine alpha als fertiges spiel verkaufen. sowas endet nunmal als flop.
> 
> naja 11,5mio spieler sind zufrieden, also kann es ja so schlecht nicht sein.
> 
> nein, du bist derjenige der hier bestätigt nicht richtig lesen und verstehen zu können.



zu 1.-> AoC ist keines Wegs als Flopp geendet. Nur weil AoC keine 11,5 Millionen verwöhnte Itemgeile verblendete "ich zahl 20&#8364; für n pony im Itemshop"-Kiddies als Abonnenten hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, das das Spiel gefloppt ist.
Es kommen andauernd Patches raus, die Erweiterung steht in der Tür, ja man möge meinen AoC ist ein voller Erfolg. Warum auch sonst sollte man weiterhin Mühe in das Spiel stecken?

2. Ich denke kaum das ALLE WoW Spieler zufrieden sind...der Großteil meines Bekanntenkreises spielt WoW nur noch weil man sich von 3-4 Jahren "Arbeit" nicht leichtfertig trennen kann. (nur ein subjektiver Eindruck, aber 11,5 Millionen Spieler sind sicherlich nicht alle zufrieden!)

3. Muss man da noch was zu sagen? 


Ansich hätte ich mir das auch alles sparen können, allein meine erste Aussage hätte wohl gereicht...
Und nu zurück ins WoW Forum mit dir, Husch Husch!


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (21. April 2010)

mein laptop oder buffed spielt verrückt :O, schon wieder ein doubblepost...


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (21. April 2010)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> So CrAzyPsyCh0, ich gönne dir nun 5 Minuten meiner knapp bemessenen Lebenszeit, sei dankbar:


dafür haste mit sicherheit länger als 5min gebraucht...



> Erstens: Wie du sicherlich NICHT mitbekommen hast befindest du dich in einem Thread der "Age of Conan ist super* geworden*" heißt.
> Der Thread heißt NICHT "Wie war Age of Conan zu release". Somit sind grundsätzlich 95% deiner hier geposteten Beiträge fehl am Platz, denn du beziehst dich in sogut wie jedem deiner Posts darauf wie AoC zu Release war.
> DAS INTERESSIERT* IN DIESEM THREAD* NIEMANDEN! Hast du das soweit verstanden?


anscheind interessiert es genug, sonst würden nicht soviele auf meine posts antworten.
ich will nur daran erinnern wie die meisten hier von funcom verarscht wurden und sowas trotzdem weiter unterstützen.



> So und nun nehm ich noch eben kurz allen deinen Argumenten den Wind aus den Segeln:


nicht wirklich



> -> WoW konnte man von Anfang an bis 60 spielen...wenn man sich damit abgefunden hat das die Server mal gut und gerne 2-3 Tage OFFLINE WAREN. D.h. Klartext man konnte teilweise ÜBERHAUPT nicht spielen. Es hat gelaggt wie die SAU, 150MS Latenz um Mitternacht war ein Segen. Es gab noch dutzende andere Startschwierigkeiten an die ich mich grade nicht zurück erinnern will, aber sei dir gewiss: WoW Release hatte nicht nur ein "paar buggy quests"..es gab weitaus schlimmere und frustrierende Probleme.
> AoC hat nach Release bis lvl 45 ausreichend Quests geliefert, danach ist man ohne grinden nicht über die Runden gekommen, deine Aussage mit lvl 20 stimmt nicht.


und bei aoc konnte man am anfang auch nicht spielen, weil es ewig lange warteschlangen gab.
und ich habe aoc bei kumpels gespielt so 2 wochen nach release. und ab level 20 konnte man es vergessen. questtexte nicht übersetzt, quests funktionierten nicht und allerspätestens ab level 30 konnte man keine quests mehr finden und musste grinden.
in wow gab es immer ausreichend quests. da musste man auch zu release nie grinden.



> -> Du redest davon, dass AoC ein Blender war, während dein heiß geliebtes Blizzard und WoW grade den Itemshop eröffnet haben wo sie Pets und Mounts zum Preis eines halben Addons verkaufen?
> Warst du stoned als du das geschrieben hast?


was hat der itemshop mit der verarsche von funcom zutun? hätte funcom mehr erfolg könnten die auch sowas machen.



> -> Wer sich CrAzyPsyCh0 nennt, unbegründet seinen pubertierendes Gehirn auf diesen Thread ausschüttet und dann noch die Forderung stellt ernst genommen zuwerden ist auf Buffed absolut FEHL AM PLATZ!


so unbegründet sind meine argumente ja nicht. und ich bin wahrscheinlich etwas älter als du.



> wow nach knapp 6 Jahren hält WorldOfWarcraft immer noch nicht die Versprechen ein die es einst gemacht hat.
> *UND WOW NACH KNAPP 6 JAHRE IST WORLDOFWARCRAFT SCHLECHTER ALS EIN PAAR MONATE NACH RELEASE!*


welche versprechen denn genau? housing? ist technisch nicht realisierbar. wurde schon recht früh gesagt das dies so schnell nicht kommen wird.
der fettgeschriebene satz ist in so schlechtem deutsch geschrieben, das man ihn nicht versteht. 



> -> wiederspricht sich zu 100% mit der Aussage die du noch 2 Posts vorher gemacht hast: "frust? ich war nicht so blöd es bei release zu kaufen, sondern wollte warten bis es testaccs gibt. bis dahin war aber bekannt wie schlecht das spiel damals war."
> 
> Ich denk du hast AoC nicht gespielt, wie triffst du dann deine Aussage das man "mehrere level lang grinden musste"? Hören Sagen?... ich denke schon so wie der komplette geistliche Dünnschiss den du bis jetzt hier abgegeben hast.


ich kenne genug die sich aoc leider gekauft haben, habe auch dort selbst schon gespielt. an sich wäre es ein gutes spiel, wurde halt als alphaversion releast.
und das man grinden musste ist ja wohl fakt und nicht von der hand zu weisen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (21. April 2010)

> zu 1.-> AoC ist keines Wegs als Flopp geendet. Nur weil AoC keine 11,5 Millionen verwöhnte Itemgeile verblendete "ich zahl 20€ für n pony im Itemshop"-Kiddies als Abonnenten hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, das das Spiel gefloppt ist.
> Es kommen andauernd Patches raus, die Erweiterung steht in der Tür, ja man möge meinen AoC ist ein voller Erfolg. Warum auch sonst sollte man weiterhin Mühe in das Spiel stecken?


naja es hätte bestimmt doppelt soviele kunden (eher deutlich mehr), wenn es nicht alle käufer total verarscht hätte.
da schmeisst man 50€ ausm fenster um nach 2 jahren endlich mal ein ordentliches spiel zu haben, was dann doch ein pve anstatt wie versprochen ein pvpspiel ist.
wenn man bedenkt wieviele exemplare verkauft wurden und wieviele abos es nun noch kommt, kann man es schon als flop bezeichnen.



> 2. Ich denke kaum das ALLE WoW Spieler zufrieden sind...der Großteil meines Bekanntenkreises spielt WoW nur noch weil man sich von 3-4 Jahren "Arbeit" nicht leichtfertig trennen kann. (nur ein subjektiver Eindruck, aber 11,5 Millionen Spieler sind sicherlich nicht alle zufrieden!)


richtig zufrieden wohl nicht. aber genauso sind auch nicht alle aoc spieler zufrieden.



> Ansich hätte ich mir das auch alles sparen können, allein meine erste Aussage hätte wohl gereicht...
> Und nu zurück ins WoW Forum mit dir, Husch Husch!


solange sich leute für meine posts hier interessieren, sehe ich keinen grund dafür hier aufzuhören zu posten.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (21. April 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> naja es hätte bestimmt doppelt soviele kunden (eher deutlich mehr), wenn es nicht alle käufer total verarscht hätte.
> da schmeisst man 50&#8364; ausm fenster um nach 2 jahren endlich mal ein ordentliches spiel zu haben, was dann doch ein pve anstatt wie versprochen ein pvpspiel ist.
> wenn man bedenkt wieviele exemplare verkauft wurden und wieviele abos es nun noch kommt, kann man es schon als flop bezeichnen.
> 
> ...




1. du wiederholst dich... und aufgewärmte kacke schmeckt noch schlechter als kalte kacke.
2. was sollte das oben gepostete argument dann?
3. im endefeffeckt regt sich der großteil über dich auf

du drehst dich im kreis! http://www.dramabutton.com/


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (21. April 2010)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> 1. du wiederholst dich... und aufgewärmte kacke schmeckt noch schlechter als kalte kacke.


und du bist so blöd und antwortest noch darauf, um mir wieder nen grund zu geben weiter zu wiederholen...


----------



## MrGimbel (21. April 2010)

Naja, aber etwas am Thema vorbei ist es schon, wenn man in einem Thread, der den Status quo von AoC behandelt, ständig den unglücklichen Release aufwärmt.
Die Leute, die heute AoC spielen, tun dies entweder immer noch trotz des Release-Debakels oder interessieren sich nicht dafür, da sie es nicht erlebt haben (ich zum Beispiel).

Dass Funcom eine Quittung für ihr damaliges Handeln bekommen haben, steht außer Frage und ist auch keine Diskussion wert. Nur haben sie halt in 2 Jahren viel Energie in das Projekt gesteckt, um das ganze zu einem versöhnlichen Ende zu bringen.
Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass es sich wirtschaftlich rendiert hätte, wenn Funcom AoC in den Monaten nach dem Release hätte sterben lassen. Sie haben verdammt viele Kopien verkauft (2Mio oder so was), und die Entwicklungskosten sicherlich eingespielt. Danach hätten sie halt eine neue Firma gründen müssen, aber hey Funcom ist sicherlich keine Markenname von der Größenordnung eines Blizzards oder ElectronicArts.

Ob sie aus ihren Fehlern gelernt haben, wird sich in ein paar Wochen zeigen, wenn das Addon erscheint.

Aber mittlerweile dürfte jeder mitbekommen haben, dass du, CrazyPsycho, ein Problem mit AoC hast, weil der Release so schrecklich war. Das ist 2Jahre her und interessiert keinen mehr.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (21. April 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Aber mittlerweile dürfte jeder mitbekommen haben, dass du, CrazyPsycho, ein Problem mit AoC hast, weil der Release so schrecklich war. Das ist 2Jahre her und interessiert keinen mehr.


anscheind interessiert es ja genug, oder warum wurden meine beiträge nicht einfach ignoriert?

direkt ein problem mit aoc hab ich nicht. nur sollte in einem werbethread (nichts anderes soll das hier sein) auch mal erklärt werden wie funcom sich für ihre user interessiert.


----------



## MrGimbel (22. April 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> anscheind interessiert es ja genug, oder warum wurden meine beiträge nicht einfach ignoriert?


Das liegt daran, dass Trollfüttern genauso zum Internet gehört, wie die Trolle selbst. Die hohe Kunst des Trollens besteht ja darin, einfach nur mit einem Kommentar eine Reaktion zu provozieren. Du bist also nicht schlecht, wenn du das noch ein paar Seiten lang durchziehst, könnte noch ein richtiger Troll aus dir werden. 



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> direkt ein problem mit aoc hab ich nicht. nur sollte in einem werbethread (nichts anderes soll das hier sein) auch mal erklärt werden wie funcom sich für ihre user interessiert.





			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> Nur haben sie halt in 2 Jahren viel Energie in das Projekt gesteckt, um das ganze zu einem versöhnlichen Ende zu bringen.
> Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass es sich wirtschaftlich rendiert hätte, wenn Funcom AoC in den Monaten nach dem Release hätte sterben lassen.



Ferner kann ein mäßig begabter Leser alleine schon am Thread-Titel "Age of Conan ist super geworden" erkennen, dass Age of Conan nicht immer super war. Weitere Hinweise diesbezüglich finden sich sogar in diesem Thread, man lese einfach nur mal die ersten 4 Beiträge.


----------



## Mikehoof (22. April 2010)

> zu 1.-> AoC ist keines Wegs als Flopp geendet. Nur weil AoC keine 11,5 Millionen verwöhnte Itemgeile verblendete "ich zahl 20€ für n pony im Itemshop"-Kiddies als Abonnenten hat,



Wie kann man sich nur so aus der Reserve locken lassen? :-) Verallgemeinerungen ftw....


----------



## xdave78 (22. April 2010)

Ja nu is jut. Ignoriert den Typen doch einfach. Schade dass man keine ignore Funktion hier hat, die die Threads von den Trollen ausbledet. Das war auf Giga.de ganz gut. Freut Euch, dass ihr nicht im WoW Forum lügen verbreiten müsst um euch etwas Geltung zu verschaffen und freut Euch auf das AddOn welches ja schon in 3 Wochen kommt. Ich mach bis dahin erstmal ne Pause.


----------



## Doomsta (22. April 2010)

CraZyPsyCh0...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (22. April 2010)

Back to topic: Also ich habe mir AOC jetzt vor ein paar Tagen geholt. War sehr lange sehr skeptisch. Aber ich muss sagen, die Grafik und Atmosphäre ist wirklich super gefällt mir sehr. Allerdings bin ich zur Zeit wohl nur auf Sandbox-MMO's gepoolt, womit ich mich dann doch nur wenig mit AoC beschäftige. Aber besser als WoW ist es alle Mal zumindest aus meiner persönlichen Sicht.


----------



## xiaoJ (22. April 2010)

obwohl ich sagen muss das sich die bugs wieder häufen... die jungs von FC habens mal gar nich drauf zu programmieren.


----------



## steene (22. April 2010)

xiaoJ schrieb:


> obwohl ich sagen muss das sich die bugs wieder häufen... die jungs von FC habens mal gar nich drauf zu programmieren.



ahja schön das ich niemanden kenne der Probleme mit Bugs hat in letzter Zeit, immer dieses leere gequatsche


----------



## MrGimbel (22. April 2010)

steene schrieb:


> ahja schön das ich niemanden kenne der Probleme mit Bugs hat in letzter Zeit, immer dieses leere gequatsche



Naja, es gibt bugs und es gibt bugs. Dass hin und wieder mal kleinere Grafikfehler (falsche Bartfarbe, verbrannte Hauttextur oder gar keine) auftreten, stört ich eigentlich nicht. Ist ja auch nicht wirklich häufig. Allerdings gibt es mindestens 2 Quests, die im Moment nicht funktionieren (kann aber sein das es mittlerweile behoben wurde), was schon etwas nervt.


----------



## Cyberpuma (23. April 2010)

hi

mr gimbel ich hoffe ma nicht das du die palisanden quest meinst dann die funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die einzige quest die ich kenne die wirklich buggy ist ist in wilde lande von zelata bei mit den fliuch mit den fliegen


gruss Cyberpuma


----------



## MrGimbel (23. April 2010)

Cyberpuma schrieb:


> hi
> 
> mr gimbel ich hoffe ma nicht das du die palisanden quest meinst dann die funktioniert
> 
> ...



Die Pallisatenquest in Atzels Reich funktioniert wieder? Okay, die Aussage bezog sich auf meine Erfahrungen vom letzten Wochenende (bin diese Woche gar nicht zum Zocken gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...Aber heute abend geht es hoffentlich auf die Gefängnisinsel)
Die zweite Quest, die ich meinte, war im Reichenviertel von Tarantia, wo man eine Flasche Weine (oder so was) zu einem NPC bringen muss, der gleich am Eingang stehen soll, aber letztes Wochenende nicht da war.

Hmm, als ich die Quest mit dem Fluch gemacht habe, hatte ich keine Bugs feststellen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberpuma (24. April 2010)

Hi

die ging schon immer mr Gimpel nur der Cd ist dort sehr lang das sit da dr bug den auf epic funzt se tadellos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dieser npc war bei mir zb noch nie buggy aber da sieht man wie unterschiedlich die ganzen bugs sein können und nicht immer alle zu treffen scheint. 

hi ich geh heute zb auf die gefängisinsel ab 19 uhr kannst ja mitkommen wenn magst


gruss Cyberpuma


----------



## Sylvvia (27. April 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> Him also vor 2 Jahren wo ich dabei war konnte man das game vergessen. aber jetzt man ist das geil geworden, verstehe nicht warum relativ wenige zurück kehren, leben wohl von Vorurteilen.
> 
> Leute es lohnt sich wieder zukommen.


Mir geht es genau anders herum. Lange Zeit war ich einer der heftigsten Verfechter von AOC auch hier im Forum. Mittlerweile kann ich das Spiel nicht mehr sehen. Es wird immer itemlastiger und ohne Gilde kannst du gar nichts mehr erreichen,  PvP ist total unausgewogen und die Bugs sind nicht weniger geworden. Dies ist natürlich nur mein persönlicher Eindruck. Es freut mich sogar, wenn das Spiel die Kurve noch kriegt - für mich ist es allerdings nichts mehr .... leider


----------



## Sylvvia (27. April 2010)

steene schrieb:


> ahja schön das ich niemanden kenne der Probleme mit Bugs hat in letzter Zeit, immer dieses leere gequatsche



1. Chars verändern willkürlich ihr aussehen
2. Man kann im Wasser kämpfen
3. Man kann aus Mauern heraus kämpfen
4. Man kann um die Ecke schiessen
5. Es gibt wieder den beliebten OOM (out of memory)
6. Dazu gibt es jetzt noch den "ich kill dir die Resource-Datei" - bug beim Beenden des Spieles
7. Abstürze beim Zonenwechsel
8. Ressourcen auf der Karte oft nicht zu erkennen (erst nach ausloggen / einloggen)
9. Spieler kämpfen ohne Köpfe
10. Spieler sind "unkillbar" oder "onehitten" - bug


Das sind nur auf die Schnelle die kleinen Bugs, die mir so einfallen. Wobei ich noch am schlimmsten finde, das sich niemand so richtig darum kümmert.

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## MrGimbel (27. April 2010)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> 1. Chars verändern willkürlich ihr aussehen
> 2. Man kann im Wasser kämpfen
> 3. Man kann aus Mauern heraus kämpfen
> 4. Man kann um die Ecke schiessen
> ...



Von all den genannten Bugs, kenn ich nicht einen.
Wenn du mit OutofMemory meinst, dass nach einigen Gebietswechsel die frame-rate einbricht, dann kenn ich wenigstens einen. Relog wirkt Wunder.
Chars verändern willkürlich ihr Aussehen. Ich hab regelmäßig einen blonden Bart im Charauswahlfenster, nicht aber im Spiel.


----------



## Sylvvia (27. April 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Von all den genannten Bugs, kenn ich nicht einen.
> Wenn du mit OutofMemory meinst, dass nach einigen Gebietswechsel die frame-rate einbricht, dann kenn ich wenigstens einen. Relog wirkt Wunder.
> Chars verändern willkürlich ihr Aussehen. Ich hab regelmäßig einen blonden Bart im Charauswahlfenster, nicht aber im Spiel.



Relog hilft natürlich bei vielen Problemen, zeigt aber das die Programmierer erheblich Probleme mit der Speicherverwaltung haben, das würd ich schon als Fehler bezeichnen. Alle anderen Bugs wirst du sicher noch kennenlernen. Wenn du erst mal ein paar Hundert Minigames auf 80 gespielt hast, können wir uns über dieses Thema gern noch mal unterhalten. Kannst auch mal im offiziellen Forum lesen, was die Spieler vom PvP in AOC halten und welche Bugs es da gibt. Wie gesagt, ich will auch gar nichts über das Spiel sagen, habs gerne gespielt. Aber zu behaupten, es sei viel besser geworden ... na ja - das ist schon etwas naiv formuliert.


----------



## MrGimbel (27. April 2010)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Relog hilft natürlich bei vielen Problemen, zeigt aber das die Programmierer erheblich Probleme mit der Speicherverwaltung haben, das würd ich schon als Fehler bezeichnen. Alle anderen Bugs wirst du sicher noch kennenlernen. Wenn du erst mal ein paar Hundert Minigames auf 80 gespielt hast, können wir uns über dieses Thema gern noch mal unterhalten. Kannst auch mal im offiziellen Forum lesen, was die Spieler vom PvP in AOC halten und welche Bugs es da gibt. Wie gesagt, ich will auch gar nichts über das Spiel sagen, habs gerne gespielt. Aber zu behaupten, es sei viel besser geworden ... na ja - das ist schon etwas naiv formuliert.



Ah okay, PvP.
Da ich generell nix von PvP in MMOs halte, werde ich vermutlich nicht auf 100te Minigames kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es nicht viel besser gweorden ist, kann es damals nicht so schlecht gewesen sein.
Ich spiel erst seit März und kann eigentlich nichts beklagen. Jedenfalls von technischer Seite her. 
Gut das Geschnetzel und die doch überwiegend recht ähnlichen Quests nutzen sich ab, aber das ist bei jedem MMO so.


----------



## Cyberpuma (27. April 2010)

Hi

Sylvvia

zu 1 den bug kenne ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 betrifft aber nur hoxe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das haben auch adnre games diese art von bugs

zu 2 das geht schon ewig nicht mehr

zu 3 das selbe

zu 4 noch nie erlebt weder im pvp noch pve aber ich kenne ein game wo der mob auch 200 weit weg noch dmg auf dich macht und es ist nicht AOC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu 5 ich habe kein ooM seid 1.4. nicht mehr

zu 6 gaanz selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu 7 kenne ich auch net aber andre haben das wohl 

zu 8 kenne ich nicht bei keinem in unserer gilde hat das problem

zu 9 liegt ehr an deiner karte als an AOC ergo kenne ich auch nicht

zu 10 wie lange spielst du AOC schon nicht mehr das funzt schon ewig nicht mehr


und naiv zu behaupten das es besser geworden ist es nciht wer zu release gespielt hat der weiss genau das AOC besser geworden ist

gruss Cyberpuma


----------



## steene (28. April 2010)

Cyberpuma schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Sylvvia
> 
> ...




Manche Menschen verstehen wohl nicht das ein MMORPG viel regelmäßiger gepatched wird als ein Offline-Spiel. Ich könnte über die Dummheit mancher heulen die sich jetzt immernoch über die "ganzen" Bugs heulen, welche es zum Großteil gar nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Sylvvia (29. April 2010)

Aber es gibt dummerweise all diese Bugs noch. Ich hab seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr gespielt, hab mir dann vor zwei Tagen die Neuerungen gepatcht / eine Stunde gespielt, das Spiel beendet, worauf ich einen kritischen Fehler bekam und beim nächsten mal die Resourcendatei reparieren darf (wenn ich nicht in Kauf nehmen möchte, das dies online beim Spielen passiert). Ich spiele seit der Beta in 2008 und weiss ziemlich genau wovon ich rede. Der ganze Bereich der Quests von 1-80 sind sicherlich bis auf einige kleine bugs schön zu spielen und mittlerweile auch bugfrei. Die Details machen es manchmal ärgerlich und die Tatsache das jeder behobene Fehler und jedes neue Feature neue Fehler produziert. Der OOM beim Zonen war mal extrem bei jedem 3 Zonenwechsel da - dann irgendwann in 2009 war er komplett behoben, bevor er dann auf einmal gegen Ende 2009 wieder "reingepatcht" wurde. Er tritt zwar nicht mehr in der Häufigkeit auf, aber er ist noch da.
Auch so Kleinigkeiten, das du auf einmal aus dem Wasser von einem Waldi beschossen wirst oder aus einer Wand heraus oder um eine Ecke rum - das alles sind Dinge, die einfach immer noch auftreten. Oder das 10 Leute auf einen Stoffie einprügeln (der AFK ist) und der Null,Null Leben verliert - kommt ebenso vor. Auch das man durch Heilung auf einmal neunstellige Heilwerte bekommt und diese auf einmal als Schaden auf dich wirken .... kommt alles vor.
Fakt ist : Funcom hat wirklich viel gemacht und auch vieles gut gemacht - allerdings ist das Programm immer noch weit davon entfernt z.B. so relativ bugfrei zu laufen wie zum Beispiel WoW oder HdRO oder andere vergleichbare Spiele. Und manche Bereiche (wie zum Beispiel PVP und crafting) sind immer noch einfach nur schlecht. 

@Cyberpuma - wer an meiner Darstellung zweifelt ist gerne eingeladen, sich im offiziellen Forum klug zu machen. Sehr zu empfehlen ist im Moment der Bereich PvP .... da hat man schon bei einigen Beiträgen eine Vorstellung woran es bei AOC derzeit krankt.  Und dabei sollte man bitte nicht vergessen, das der gepriesene PVP-Content bei vielen Spielern der eigentlich Kaufgrund gewesen ist.


----------



## MrGimbel (29. April 2010)

Natürlich gibt es noch Bugs, aber so wie du schreibst, klingt es fast, als wäre man ständig mit Bugs konfrontiert.
WoW läuft stabiler (von mir aus, auch wenn mich keine schlimmen Bugs in AoC plagen), trotzdem ist es mir in WoW schon passiert, dass ich von UC ins Eschental gestürzt bin, bevor es einen komplett Absturz gab, etwas vergleichbares hatte ich in AoC noch nie. Mobs die nicht gekillt werden können, dich aber angreifen, gibt es ebenfalls seit Jahren in WoW.

Dass AoC vor 2 Jahren als ultimatives PvP-Game beworben wurde, mag ja stimmen. Wer jetzt mit AoC anfängt, tut dies sicherlich nicht wegen des PvPs oder hat einfach keine Ahnung von AoC.


----------



## Cyberpuma (29. April 2010)

hi

Sylwia glaub mir ich spiele auch AOC und zwar seid release und ja es war mal als ultimatives pvp game angekündigt das sit es nicht geworden shit happens
aber siehs mal so ich spiele ein spiel nur wegen dem pvp sondern auch dem drumherum ein game ohne pve kann genauso weinig bestehen sieh Aion
wie ein game was nur auf pve setzt.

Ich glaub dir auch das du probleme hast aber ich habe diese nunmal nicht was fakt ist ich kann 100x zonen ohne crash oder oom hab ich seid 1.4 nichtmehr.

das mit dem afk spieler und 19 stofies hauen auf ihn ist dir da schon mal in den sind gekommen das wenn spieler sich nicht bewegen den schutz buff solange drauf haben
bis sie sich bewegen oder wenn dieser speiler nen DC hatte aber das system es selbst nicht erkannt hat und den char dann immer noch online anzeigt ist
dieser ebnso nicht angreifbar.

das selbe mit den heals die bei dir verkehrt angezeigt werden schon mal daran gedacht das das die ui sein könnte wenn du eine andre benutzt
bei meiner gibts auch immer mal wieder falsche werte.

geh wir mal weiter das mit dem wasser es gibt dort gebiete wo du laufen kannst  ganz knapp und es dann so aussieht als würde er im schwimen schiessen
können.

mr Gimple hat auch recht die spieler die jetzt kommen tun das nicht wegen dem pvp sondern weil sie sehen das der contetn endlich vorhanden ist 

un das du Wow und HDRO als relativ bugfrei definierrst nur weil  du dort halt keine schwierigkeiten hast ist ziemlich Naiv
denn so könnte ich auch in AOC armunetieren da ich kaum bis keine probleme habe mit AOC ist es für mich relative bugfrei aber das trifft nie für alle zu das vergisst du
nen bischen nur weil du oder noch 10 andre kennst die probleme haben kenne ich auch 20-30 leute die keine haben.

das mit der ressourcen bank vergiss es brauchste nie verifizieren wenn was zerschosen wurde in den rdb daten pacht aoc diese eh.
und das crafting in AOC find eich nicht so schlecht wie immer könnte es besser sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss Cyberpuma


----------



## Kartob (30. April 2010)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Der OOM beim Zonen war mal extrem bei jedem 3 Zonenwechsel da - dann irgendwann in 2009 war er komplett behoben, bevor er dann auf einmal gegen Ende 2009 wieder "reingepatcht" wurde. Er tritt zwar nicht mehr in der Häufigkeit auf, aber er ist noch da.


Ja aber ich hatte ihn nur bei 32-Bit Versionen von XP bis Win7. Und bei allen Windowsversionen gibt es einen Workaround der die OOMs fast völlig verhindert. Man muss nur Windos zwingen für das Programm nie mehr als 3 GB zu benutzen. Das kan man je nach Windowsversion (XP, Vista oder 7) mit Schaltern machen.


----------



## Bimek (30. April 2010)

Also wir sind auch seit zwei Wochen mit drei Freunden wieder in AoC unterwegs ( auf Mitra ). Wir haben nochmal mit neuen Chars von vorne angefangen, auch wenn wir jeder schon mindestens einen 80er haben.
Es macht unglaublich viel Spass und wir waren überrascht, wieviel noch immer in den lowbie Zonen los ist. Wir sind mittlerweile alle lv3x und immer noch begeistert und mit viel Spass unterwegs.

Das Spiel ist nicht mehr zu vergleichen mit dem Desaster von vor zwei Jahren..... Keine lags, keine Hänger und bisher keine nennenswerten bugs.
Technisch ist AoC immer noch ein Hit und die Community hat sich gesund geschrumpft !!


Die oben genannten bugs kann ich nicht bestätigen.... bei uns läuft eigentlich alles prima. TOP


*Also wer damals Interesse an AoC hatte, sollte mal einen Monat "riskieren" und sich selbst ein Bild machen. *


LG


----------



## Firun (2. Mai 2010)

Nach der neusten Buffedshow werde ich mein Konto auch mal wieder reaktivieren , mal schauen ob ich von vorne anfangen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberpuma (2. Mai 2010)

hi 

wenn dein char über lvl 21 war dann nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss Cyberpuma


----------



## Firun (2. Mai 2010)

Cyberpuma schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wenn dein char über lvl 21 war dann nicht
> 
> ...



Hab gerade alles Aktuallisiert, der Char war erst 20 soweit ich mich entsinnen kann, und von daher hat es mich jetzt auch nicht gewundert das alles weg war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ja dann fange ich eben von vorne an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (2. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Hab gerade alles Aktuallisiert, der Char war erst 20 soweit ich mich entsinnen kann, und von daher hat es mich jetzt auch nicht gewundert das alles weg war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gibt schlimmeres als noch einmal Tortage zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (2. Mai 2010)

ja seh ich auch so , dann werde ich mich nach dem Mittag mal auf Mitra ins Getümmel werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (3. Mai 2010)

hmm dann fang ich auch mal wieder an. Wo spielt ihr den alle?


----------



## MrGimbel (3. Mai 2010)

ich bin auf Mitra


----------



## BinaufBlaue (3. Mai 2010)

Musste mir nen Trail machn. Da mein Release Cd Key nicht mehr Erkannt wurde omfg... Und Funcom hat nicht mal nen Telefondienst omfg zum 2en.


----------



## MrGimbel (3. Mai 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Musste mir nen Trail machn. Da mein Release Cd Key nicht mehr Erkannt wurde omfg... Und Funcom hat nicht mal nen Telefondienst omfg zum 2en.



Schreib halt den Support an


----------



## Cyberpuma (4. Mai 2010)

hi

wieso willst du deinen key 2mal verwenden ?
das muste du doch garnicht du gehst in dein account und aktivierst dort dein account wieder(mit gamecard oder Abbuchung) wartest 10-30 min und das wars schon kannste loslegen
denn 2 mal kanste du mit dem selben key nicht registireren das sit also kein fehler

gruss Cyberpuma


----------



## xdave78 (4. Mai 2010)

Also den Bug mit dem Crash nach dem beenden des Clients hab ich auch regelmässig. Und es stimmt - es nervt einfach. Aber all die anderen Fehler, vor Allem das OneHitten und irgendwelche 9 stelligen Heals (ich spiele nen ToS) oder GodMode hab ich noch nie gehabt -und mein Char sieht schon seit über 2 Jahren genau gleuich aus - bzw nicht in den letzten 6 Monaten. Ob Waldis um die Eckse und ausm Wasser schiessen können weiss ich nicht weil in Khesh und den Minigamefeldern einfach mal kein Wasser ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedenfalls nicht dort wo PvP geht. Ich meine ich glaube Sylvvia das mit den Bugs. Aber ich galeube dass das meiste eher Zufall war als das man es reproduzieren könnte. Bzw. werden einige der Fehler sicher nur an bestimmten Stellen auftreten. Darüber kann man sich aufgeilen oder man meldet einen Exploit (am besten mit Screenshot und wo/wobei es aufgetreten ist). Ich denke mal jeder der sein MMO gut kennt-egal welches das sein mag- kann Dir ohne umschweife eine ähnlich lange oder längere Liste von Bugs machen. Das ist eben das Wesen von MMOs - die haben nun mal alle irgendwo Bugs. Die beschriebenen sind auf jeden Fall ärgerlich un din dem Moment wenn sie auftreten sicherlich nervig. Aber bei uns haben auch viele PvP sehr intensiv betrieben und auch PvE...und von den Meisten Sachen hab ich noch nie gehört bzw lang nicht mehr...also können sie SOO oft ja nicht auftreten.


----------



## Sylvvia (4. Mai 2010)

Sicher - du hast recht. Jedes andere MMO hat auch Fehler. Allerdings kenne ich keines, bei dem so relativ häufig ein Neustart nötig ist. 
Ich hab schon häufig Fehler gemeldet, aber die Antwort lautet dann meist ... bitte relog / bitte Spiel neu starten .... dies hört sich erst mal
nicht schlimm an, aber es hat zwei Pferdefüße ... erstens dauert das Laden von AOC + log in ins Spiel sowieso schon relativ lang und zum
zweiten zerbröselt es in der Regel beim Beenden die Resoucedatei teilweise. Ich hab davon jetzt einfach die Schn.... voll und hab auch den 
Glauben daran verloren, das sie es endlich in den Griff kriegen. Dieser Fehler existiert nun schön mittlerweile ein halbes Jahr, seitdem sich
halt die Chars vom Aussehen(teilweise) verändert haben. Meine Dämonologin hat seitdem eine Glatze und meine Nekromantin sieht aus wie
eine Hafennutte von der Reeperbahn. Funcom findet es aber offensichtlich nicht weiter wichtig, sich um die bugs zu kümmern, die sie da 
reingeschlampt haben.
Desweiteren entwickelt sich das Ganze zu einem total gildenbasiertem Spiel - sowohl was Handwerk als auch was PvP angeht. Unrühmlicher
Höhepunkt ist der neue PvP Content mit den Bori Schreinen, den man aus der Sicht des PvP'lers einfach nur noch als Griff ins Klo bezeichnen kann.

Versteh micht nicht falsch ... AOC hat sehr viele wunderschöne Seiten und ich hab es zwei Jahre sehr gern gespielt (hab es in diesem Forum fast
schon militant verteidigt), aber ich kann mit der Situation so nicht mehr umgehen und hab das Spiel endgültig verlassen.


----------



## xdave78 (4. Mai 2010)

Tja...naja ich zB finde das ganze Gildensystem was die aufbauen SEHR löblich. Das fehlt wirklich in vielen aktuellen MMOs etwas. Also ich muss eigentlich nie neu starten wenn ich einmal im Spiel bin. Was mich tierisch anpisst ist aber ein anderer BUG..und zwar, dass der Client manchmal crasht wenn man auf den Desktop tabbt. Man kann ja nun sagen, dass man dann halt im Game bleiben soll. Aber es gibt so Sachen wie den Damagemeter oder TS3 wozu man schonmal auf den Desktop muss. Wenn es dann immer abkaggt...bzw ist ja nicht immer...aber meist dann, wenn man wirklich keine Zeit hat. Das war auch schonmal komplett weg...aber am Anfang des Jahres hamse es wieder "reingepatcht".

Sowas - da geb ich Dir recht ist echt mies. Aber unter uns...ähnliches hab ich aktuell auch mit WAR und Aion schon erlebt. Nur dass sich der Client da nicht abmeldet sondern einfach wortlos crasht und man den Taskmanager bemühen muss. Macht zwar den Crash von AoC nicht besser...aber so ist es halt.

Btw. die Filme kann man mit ESC überspringen. Wenn man 3x drückt ist man in Nullkommanix im Login.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (4. Mai 2010)

Und welche klasse sollte ich als anfänger Spielen?


----------



## MrGimbel (4. Mai 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Und welche klasse sollte ich als anfänger Spielen?



Ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache...
Den größten Unterschied im Kampfsystem wirst du natürlich nur bei Nahkampfklassen haben. Die Magier spielen sich wohl ziemlich ähnlich wie in WoW und Co. Wobei ich noch keinen Magier auf L50 habe, ab da gibt es das "Spellweaving", was so eine Art Kombosystem für Zauber ist.
Ich würde dir schlicht und einfach empfehlen, deinem Geschmack zu folgen.

Mein Main ist ein Barb (mittlerweile L76), der spielt sich sehr einfach. Ich benutze normalerweise 2 Kombos, dann liegt der Mob im Dreck. Hab aber noch diverse Stuns, Buffs und Debuffs, die in Bossfight, Mobgruppen und in Dungeons zum Einsatz kommen.
Ich hab zwar auch noch einen Eroberer auf 29, aber den hab ich seit Wochen nicht mehr gespielt. Mein Barb macht mir Laune und der Entdeckerdrang ist noch groß, hab kein Bedürfnis nach Abwechslung.

Ich versuch mal einen groben Überblick:

Soldaten:
Wächter = Tank mit Einhandwaffe und Schild. Kann aber auch als Stangenwächter (mit Stangenwaffen) gespielt werden, etwas schwächer im Tankbereich, macht dafür mehr Schaden, und ist wohl die Wächerausrichtung für´s PvP und Leveln
Dunkler Templer = Tank mit Einhandwaffe und Schild. Benutzt zusätzlich zur Ausdauer noch Mana. Hat so feine Sachen wie Lebensentzug und ein Pet (aber erst ganz unten im Skillbaum). Die DD-Variante kämpft auch mit Einhand und Schild
Eroberer= guter Supporter, der entweder als Off-Tank oder DD gespielt werden kann.

Priester:
Bärenschamane = Nahkampfheiler
Mitraspriester = "der" Heiler
Vollstrecker Sets = Magierheiler und ein ganz ordentlicher DD

Schurken:
Barbar = Entweder DD mit Support- und CC-fähigkeiten (Zweihandbarb) oder reiner DD (wobei ich letzteres, also die Dualwield-Version noch nicht gespielt habe)
Assasine = starker DD, im Moment etwas overpowered. Steckt nix ein, teilt viel aus.
waldläufer = Fernkämpfer mit Fallen und vielen CC- und Kitefähigkeiten

Magier:
Dämonologe = der stärkste (?) Magier im Spiel, entweder Elektrizität oder Feuer
Nekromant = entweder viele (bis zu 9 ?) Pets oder ordentlich Frostschaden
Herold des Xotli = Nahkampfmagier mit Dämonenform


----------



## BinaufBlaue (4. Mai 2010)

Habs eben angespielt und gleich wieder gelöscht. Nicht meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (5. Mai 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Tja...naja ich zB finde das ganze Gildensystem was die aufbauen SEHR löblich. Das fehlt wirklich in vielen aktuellen MMOs etwas. Also ich muss eigentlich nie neu starten wenn ich einmal im Spiel bin. Was mich tierisch anpisst ist aber ein anderer BUG..und zwar, dass der Client manchmal crasht wenn man auf den Desktop tabbt. Man kann ja nun sagen, dass man dann halt im Game bleiben soll. Aber es gibt so Sachen wie den Damagemeter oder TS3 wozu man schonmal auf den Desktop muss. Wenn es dann immer abkaggt...bzw ist ja nicht immer...aber meist dann, wenn man wirklich keine Zeit hat. Das war auch schonmal komplett weg...aber am Anfang des Jahres hamse es wieder "reingepatcht".
> 
> Sowas - da geb ich Dir recht ist echt mies. Aber unter uns...ähnliches hab ich aktuell auch mit WAR und Aion schon erlebt. Nur dass sich der Client da nicht abmeldet sondern einfach wortlos crasht und man den Taskmanager bemühen muss. Macht zwar den Crash von AoC nicht besser...aber so ist es halt.
> 
> Btw. die Filme kann man mit ESC überspringen. Wenn man 3x drückt ist man in Nullkommanix im Login.


Ich finde es auch löblich, wenn die Möglichkeit geschaffen wird mehr mit Gilden zuerreichen - aber ich finde es nicht so prickelnd, das mir ohne Gilde fast komplett der Content unterm Hintern weggezogen wird. Das ist eigentlich mein größtes Problem ... ich spiele auf Grund meiner Arbeitszeiten zu Uhrzeiten, wenn so gut wie niemand online ist - was also soll ich bitte mit einer Gildenbindung anfangen. Ach na ja ... ist irgendwie alles Geschmacksache und bei mir mittlerweile nun auch gelaufen. 
Ich sag's mal so: Wer gern in einer großen Gilde spielt und bereit ist einiges an bugs hinzunehmen für den ist AOC sicher die richtige Wahl. Dann kann man sicher auch behaupten, das AOC super geworden ist. Der PVE - Teil (vor allem bis Stufe 80) ist sicher das Beste was ein MMORPG zu bieten hat. Wenn man auf ausgereiftes Crafting, innovatives PvP steht und gern unabhängig durch die Lande zieht, dann sollte man sicher auf ein anderes Spiel ausweichen.


----------



## BlackSun84 (5. Mai 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich auch in AoC Tank- und Heilermangel? Dann würde ich eher einen Vollstrecker Sets spielen (Heilung und Schaden) als noch einen DD.


----------



## xdave78 (5. Mai 2010)

Also der Vollstrecker ist eigentlich recht verbreitet. An Tanks und Heilern mangelt es eigentlich nicht. Ich selber spiele einen ToS (Vollstrecker Sets) seit über 2 Jahren als Main und ich liebe diese Klasse einfach...sogar so sehr, dass ich mir noch einen gemacht habe. (für PvP only) Der ToS ist eigentlich eher ein DDler und Supporter. Man kann ihn auch als Mainheal ausskillen aber ich finde, dass entspricht einfach nicht der Klasse des ToS. Auf jeden Fall zum leveln und auch später ne gute Wahl denke ich. Ich finde ein guter ToS-Spieler (so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) kann sowohl unter den Top 10 Heilern als auch unter den Top10 DDlern sein.

Als Twink hab ich auch noch nen Eroberer. Der kann zB Mitspieler beleben, Platte tragen und als DualWield kann er unter die Top DDler kommen. Schöne Klasse. Aber eigentlich sind alle Klassen auf ihre Art cool. Ich steh halt nich so auf Assassinen. Aber Waldfläufer würde mich auch noch interessieren -dann hätet ich glaub ich die 3 unterschiedlichen Spielstile die AoC bietet durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sage immer: man muss schauen was am ehesten seinem Spielstil entspricht bzgl Klassenwahl. Aber bei AoC sind die Klassen zT so unterschiedlich, das man echt jede ansehen muss um sich nen Bild zu machen. Schon der Unterschied der 3 Priesterklassen untereinander ist so wahnsinnig krass...


----------



## Enrico300 (5. Mai 2010)

Hi, sagt mal habt ihr auch immer diesen Error: ShadowManager.cpp(1758)?


----------



## MrGimbel (5. Mai 2010)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Hi, sagt mal habt ihr auch immer diesen Error: ShadowManager.cpp(1758)?



Ne, noch nie von gehört.
Was für ein System hast und mit welchen Einstellungen spielst du?


----------



## Enrico300 (5. Mai 2010)

Mein System ist nicht das beste, AMD Athlon 2 X2 250(je 3,01gHz), 3GB ram und ne etwas ältere Grafikkarte Ati Radeon X1950 pro mit 512 Video Speicher und Winxp.
Ich spiele das Spiel auf Hoch Einstellungen und es läuft absolut ruckelfrei, nur ab und zu kommt dieser Error.


----------



## BlackSun84 (5. Mai 2010)

So, hab eben einen Betakey bei Buffed gewonnen. Jetzt muss nur noch der Download schnell genug gehen.^^


----------



## Enrico300 (5. Mai 2010)

Hey all keep on getting this assertion failed error "Assertion failed..
.\ShadowManager.cpp (1758)
!"ShadowManager_c::UnregisterRenderable() failed"

[0x00CC2B99] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0x86A749
[0x00C1BB01] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0x7C36B1
[0x00DAF773] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0x957323
[0x00DAD847] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0x9553F7
[0x00DAD1BF] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0x954D6F
[0x0042D0CC] Symbol not found. (0)
[0x0040DB1A] Symbol not found. (0)
[0x00444E5F] Symbol not found. (0)
[0x0071B010] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0x2C2BC0
[0x006C9F37] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0x271AE7
[0x00526C18] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0xCE7C8
[0x00526660] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0xCE210
[0x00994A42] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0x53C5F2
[0x00585A8B] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0x12D63B
[0x005852D7] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0x12CE87
[0x006767FA] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0x21E3AA
[0x0057BBAF] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0x12375F
[0x0057A80B] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0x1223BB
[0x00F61170] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0xB08D20
[0x00F6115D] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0xB08D0D
[0x0043B65E] Symbol not found. (0)
[0x0043AAAB] Symbol not found. (0)
[0x0040240B] Symbol not found. (0)
[0x012AF3A0] GSysAlloc_SingletonSupport<GSysAllocWinAPI>::InitS ystemSingleton + 0xE56F50
[0x77033677] BaseThreadInitThunk + 0x12
[0x77579D72] RtlInitializeExceptionChain + 0x63
[0x77579D45] RtlInitializeExceptionChain + 0x36

Das ist der Fehler!! Kann da einer helfen?


----------



## xdave78 (5. Mai 2010)

Jo ich hab auch einen bekommen. Aber bis ich 15GB durch meine DSL 1000 Leitung gesogen habe ist schon der Release da^^

@enrico: sorry keine Ahnung!

Edit: Im Forum heisst es entweder mal Schatten deaktivieren, Renderpfade wechseln oder Musik ausschalten....ob das was bringt weiss ich nich.


----------



## teslaCovska (5. Mai 2010)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Sicher - du hast recht. Jedes andere MMO hat auch Fehler. Allerdings kenne ich keines, bei dem so relativ häufig ein Neustart nötig ist.
> Ich hab schon häufig Fehler gemeldet, aber die Antwort lautet dann meist ... bitte relog / bitte Spiel neu starten .... dies hört sich erst mal
> nicht schlimm an, aber es hat zwei Pferdefüße ... erstens dauert das Laden von AOC + log in ins Spiel sowieso schon relativ lang und zum
> zweiten zerbröselt es in der Regel beim Beenden die Resoucedatei teilweise. Ich hab davon jetzt einfach die Schn.... voll und hab auch den
> ...



Das ist aber kein wirklicher Bug. 

Das Spiel reserviert Speicher. Jetzt tabbst du hin und her und bist wieder im Spiel, nun befindest du dich wieder am Anfang der Routine und der voher resevierte Speicher wird nicht wie gewollt freigegeben (Durch Abbruch der Routine), und das bringt's zum Absturz.


----------



## Sylvvia (6. Mai 2010)

teslaCovska schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein wirklicher Bug.
> 
> Das Spiel reserviert Speicher. Jetzt tabbst du hin und her und bist wieder im Spiel, nun befindest du dich wieder am Anfang der Routine und der voher resevierte Speicher wird nicht wie gewollt freigegeben (Durch Abbruch der Routine), und das bringt's zum Absturz.


Nun - wenn das kein Bug ist, dann weiß ich nicht mehr was ein Bug sein soll. Wenn ein beliebiges Programm Speicher reserviert, muß es diesen natürlich auch wieder freigeben. Alles andere würde ich als schlampige Programmierung bezeichnen - dies sollte ein absolutes *no go* sein. Abgesehen passiert dies auch ohne großartiges hin und hertabben. Ich habe immer den Client oben gehalten, auch wenn ich gar nicht da war - schon allein die Tatsache, das ich AOC nie beendet habe, hat irgendwann zum sicheren Absturz geführt.


----------



## Tarsius (6. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen mal eine Übersicht darüber erstellt, wie sich AOC seit seinem Erscheinen entwickelt hat.

Hier der Link dazu:
http://aoc-tarsius.d...-Erscheinen.htm

Die einfügen eines Minigame-Gear´s mit 1.072 fehlt noch. Wer Dinge vermisst oder der falsch dargestellt empfindet, kann es mit gern sagen.
Da ich der PvP-Fraktion in AOC angehöre, beziehen sich meinen Erfahrungen auch mehr auf diesen Bereich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AOC bietet im PvP leider nicht wirklich etwas wofür es sich lohnt zu kämpfen. Jedoch ist es eines der MMOs in denen die Leistung des Spielers über der seiner Items steht. Und in dem der PvP also solches einfach Spaß macht, und Raum für sehr viel Taktik bietet.

Leute die mich aus dem AOC-Forum kennen, wissen das ich eher der Kritiker bin. Darum möchte ich hier 100pro nix schön reden. So sinnfrei Bori auch ist. So lang es Spaß macht zu kämpfen, so lang kämpfe ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarsius (6. Mai 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Jo ich hab auch einen bekommen. Aber bis ich 15GB durch meine DSL 1000 Leitung gesogen habe ist schon der Release da^^



1. den AOC-Ordner kopieren
2. Im Hauptverzeichnis die Datei "LocalConfig.xml" mit dem Editor öffnen
3. Deren Inhalt gegen folgendes tauschen...
_
_<HttpPatchAddr> http://externalupdate-tl.ageofconan.com/upm </HttpPatchAddr>
<ClientHttpPatchAddr> http://externalupdate-tl-game.ageofconan.com/upm </ClientHttpPatchAddr>
<HttpPatchFolder> Marketing2 </HttpPatchFolder>
<UniverseAddr> marketing2.ageofconan.com:7000 </UniverseAddr>
<PatchVersion> x8160e3560b48d0462f022c076c143269 </PatchVersion>
<DevName> conan </DevName>
<UniverseVersion> 3 </UniverseVersion>
<PreferencesName>Conan</PreferencesName>
<Languages>en,es,fr,de,ru,pl</Languages>
<EnableAlternateAdvancement>True</EnableAlternateAdvancement>
<EnableKhitanCharacters>True</EnableKhitanCharacters>

4. speicher und schließen
5. "ConanPatcher.exe" im AOC Hauptverzeichnis starten

Somit wird der Client nur auf das Addon hin geupdatet. Man muss also nur 3gb statt 15gb downloaden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorausgesetzt man hat natürlich schon einen AOC-Installation.


----------



## Seydo (6. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das Spiel ist super geworden (und inzwischen mein Lieblings MMO), es spielt sich nicht nur erfrischend anders, es fühlt sich einfach schön an, es bietet mir irgendwie mehr feeling und übermittelt mir die Story einfach wunderbar (ich liebe das Dialog System selbst wenns sehr statisch ist)

Auch Optisch sieht es einfach super aus, und, es läuft bei mir besser als jedes andere MMO (bis auf Aion, das läuft super) und das obwohl mein System eine alte mühle ist ( AMD Athlon X2 +4400, Geforce 8600GT 3gb Ram)  Früher ging es nicht mal auf low, jetzt spiel ich es auf der vordefinierten einstellung hoch.

Bugs hab ich wenige bis keine, besonders hatte ich bis jetzt keine die stören, OOM oder sonstige sachen die mich dazu zwingen mein spiel zu unterbrechen sowieso nicht, in dieser hinsicht werd ich verschont.

Für mich ist es einfach ein super spiel geworden, dazu bietet es mir selbst mit wenig spielzeit viel spaß, die levelzeit ist generell geringer als bei anderen spielen und durch das offline leveln komm ich immer irgendwie etwas voran =)


----------



## Sylvvia (7. Mai 2010)

Tarsius schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen mal eine Übersicht darüber erstellt, wie sich AOC seit seinem Erscheinen entwickelt hat.
> 
> Hier der Link dazu:
> http://aoc-tarsius.d...-Erscheinen.htm
> ...


Na ja ... das war sicher mal so. Versuche mal heute mit einem frischen 80er einen "alten" 80er mit PvP oder Txx Rüstung evtl mit keep-resis anzugreifen. Da nützt dir aller Skill nichts, weil du einfach keinen Schaden machst, der andere dich aber mit ein bis zwei Schlägen einfach weghaut. Also das mit dem Skill ist nur bedingt richtig .... Was wahr ist, das man mit dem PVE equip dem Spieler mit dem PvP Equip nicht unterlegen ist. Ansonsten spielt die Ausrüstung sehr wohl eine viel größere Rolle als etwa noch im ersten Jahr vonm AOC. Leider haben sich da die Heuler durchgesetzt, die ich als item-Jäger bezeichnen würde. Früher wars wirklich egal.....


----------



## Tarsius (7. Mai 2010)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Na ja ... das war sicher mal so. Versuche mal heute mit einem frischen 80er einen "alten" 80er mit PvP oder Txx Rüstung evtl mit keep-resis anzugreifen. Da nützt dir aller Skill nichts, weil du einfach keinen Schaden machst, der andere dich aber mit ein bis zwei Schlägen einfach weghaut. Also das mit dem Skill ist nur bedingt richtig .... Was wahr ist, das man mit dem PVE equip dem Spieler mit dem PvP Equip nicht unterlegen ist. Ansonsten spielt die Ausrüstung sehr wohl eine viel größere Rolle als etwa noch im ersten Jahr vonm AOC. Leider haben sich da die Heuler durchgesetzt, die ich als item-Jäger bezeichnen würde. Früher wars wirklich egal.....



Der "Alte" Killt dich net nur wegen seinen Items, sondern vor allem wegen seiner Erfahrung. 
T2 wertet nen Char um maximal 20% auf. T3 Keep gibt 10% Widerstand, erhöht aber den Schaden nur minimal. Ich kenne einige die mit schlechten Items Leute killen, welche full T2 + Keep sind. (selbe Klasse) Kann jeder selbst überprüfen. Einfach mal seine Stats mit nem normalen grünen 80er Set, und einem Epic-Set vergleichen. Wirst sehen das der Unterschied nicht so dolle ist. Er fällt maximal bei Spielen ins Gewicht welche schon sehr fortgeschritten sind. Weil dort Kämpfe oft sehr knapp entschieden werden.

Wenn aber ein 80er Barb mit grünen Items einen 80er Epic-Barb angreift, aber nur 50% Schaden macht, bevor er stirbt. So liegt es nicht an den Items. Selbst wenn bei Epic gewesen wären, hätte er verloren.

Das AOC Kampfsystem bietet x Methoden um im Kampf Vorteile zu erhalten. Oder seinem Gegner Nachteile zu bringen. Das vermisse ich zb in Aion
Bessere Items werden in AOC oft subjektiv zu stark überbewertet. Sie bringen Vorteile, keine Frage, jedoch machen sie keinen Imba. Der Unterschied wirkt nur oft sehr krass, weil erfahrene Spieler auch die guten Items haben. Wohingegen die Neulinge in ihrer Klasse, noch mit schlechten Items herumlaufe. Das beides zusammen, wirkt dann schon verdammt, hart.

Persönlich würde ich mir aber auch das alte System zurück wünschen. Im PvP kann ruhig jeder mit den selben Werten in den Kampf gehen.


----------



## Antariel (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Hm hab heute auch AoC rausgekramt und installiere es gerade. Bin gespannt was sich so alles geändert hat.

Wie schaut es denn mit der Serverpopulation aus? Welchen sollte man als Newbie wählen, jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Mfg.


----------



## Tarsius (9. Mai 2010)

Antariel schrieb:


> <br />Hallo zusammen. Hm hab heute auch AoC rausgekramt und installiere es gerade. Bin gespannt was sich so alles geändert hat. Wie schaut es denn mit der Serverpopulation aus? Welchen sollte man als Newbie wählen, jemand einen Tipp für mich?



Im Grunde gibt es nur....

Mitra (PvE):
Sehr gut gefüllt, mit einer sehr netten und hilfsbereiten Comunitiy. Grp und Raids für PvE sind somit sehr einfach zu finden. Open-PvP ist bis auf die 3 PvP-Regionen sonnst nur auf den 4 Minigame-Maps möglich. Ebenso wird PvP zu 99% nur auf Lvl80 betrieben. Die Leute auf diesem Server legen sehr viel Wert auf, ausgeglichene Kämpfe, wie zb Duelle. Da AOC jedoch auf diese nicht ausgelegt ist, kommt oft auch das alte OP-Gejammer schnell zum Vorschein.

Asgard (RP-PvP):
Bietet allen Inhalt, welcher auch auf Mitra besteht. Jedoch ist bis auf die 3 Hauptstadt überall PvP möglich. Seit der Zusammenlegung mit Aries, stehen die Spieler des Servers auch dem Open-PvP entspannter gegenüber. Durch die RP-Regeln sind zb viele Fun-Namen nicht möglich. Wer also seinen Char "Sxjjee" oder "Dernoobkiller" nennen will, wird auf Widerstand stoßen.

Als reiner PvP-Server kann nur noch Fury empfohlen werden. Jedoch ist dieser Server international. Ich selbst habe bis jetzt über ein Jahr auf ihm verbraucht, und kann garantieren das dort der härteste und skrupelloseste PvP in ganz AOC betrieben wird. Die Spieler gehen auf alles was Punkte gibt. Also "Rot=Tot"!
Das PvP-Niveau reicht von Noob bis Goodlike. Neulinge werde beim Lvl durch open-pvp sehr viele Leben lassen. Wer jedoch hart im Nehmen ist, und English nicht scheut, kann sich dort gern durchbeißen. Wer den PvP auf diesen Sever meistert, ist gegen jeden Andren Server gewappnet. ^^


----------



## Antariel (9. Mai 2010)

Ah danke dir Tarsius. Werde denk ich auf Asgard reinschauen, wenn dort alles vertreten ist an Inhalten. :-)

Mfg


----------



## xdave78 (10. Mai 2010)

Jo danke Tarsius, das mit der Local.xml hatet ich auch schon gefunden und auch so gemacht. Hab sogar nen Char erstellt...aber dann bekam ich nen Key für die Starcraft2 Beta und am Sonntag Besuch.Somit werde ich also maximal heute bei RoTGS reinschaun ...und dann wenn Amazon meine Box schickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find ich aber gut, mal wen ausm offiziellen Forum zu treffen hier...viele "Veteranen" schaun hier ja nicht vorbei (was mit Sicherheit auch daran liegt wie es hier im AoC Forum teilweise abging...vor Allem von Seiten der Flamer).


----------



## Sylvvia (11. Mai 2010)

Tarsius schrieb:


> Der "Alte" Killt dich net nur wegen seinen Items, sondern vor allem wegen seiner Erfahrung.
> T2 wertet nen Char um maximal 20% auf. T3 Keep gibt 10% Widerstand, erhöht aber den Schaden nur minimal. Ich kenne einige die mit schlechten Items Leute killen, welche full T2 + Keep sind. (selbe Klasse) Kann jeder selbst überprüfen. Einfach mal seine Stats mit nem normalen grünen 80er Set, und einem Epic-Set vergleichen. Wirst sehen das der Unterschied nicht so dolle ist. Er fällt maximal bei Spielen ins Gewicht welche schon sehr fortgeschritten sind. Weil dort Kämpfe oft sehr knapp entschieden werden.
> 
> Wenn aber ein 80er Barb mit grünen Items einen 80er Epic-Barb angreift, aber nur 50% Schaden macht, bevor er stirbt. So liegt es nicht an den Items. Selbst wenn bei Epic gewesen wären, hätte er verloren.
> ...


Natürlich gibt es echte Ausnahmespieler, die auch mit total schlechter Ausrüstung als Sieger aus einem Kampf hervorgehen (movement etc). Dies gilt aber nur für Spieler, die im Verhältnis "noobs" sind - also nur dann wenn der Skill zu unterschiedlich ist. Das ist aber auch nicht gemeint und trifft vermutlich auch nur auf ca 5% aller Spieler zu. In allen anderen Fällen ist das Equip der entscheidende Faktor. Um diesen Faktor auszuhebeln, reicht es nicht etwas besser zu sein sondern man muß schon einiges besser sein oder aber aus einer taktisch sehr günstigen Situation angreifen und evtl mit ein paar netten Crits starten. Ich habs auch selbst schon erlebt sowohl mit nem frischen Dämo und auch mit nem frischen Necro. Der Schaden, den du mit Standard 08/15 items erzeugen bei gut ausgerüsteten Spielern kannst ist minimal im Verhältnis zu top equippten Leuten. Das hat auch erstmal in der ersten Angriffsphase wenig mit skill zu tun.
Ausserdem empfinde ich eine Aufwertung um 20% + 10 %  nicht als klein - das entspricht schon einigen Stufen ....10 - 15 etwa würd ich schätzen.


----------



## Tarsius (11. Mai 2010)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> .....
> Ausserdem empfinde ich eine Aufwertung um 20% + 10 % nicht als klein - das entspricht schon einigen Stufen ....10 - 15 etwa würd ich schätzen.



Dann schau mal zu WOW oder AION rüber. Bei denen machen Items weit über 500% aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Segment MMO ist alles unter 50% verschwindend gering. ... leider


----------



## xdave78 (12. Mai 2010)

Naja ich persönlich fand auch besser wie es vor dem neuen RP System war...aber so ist es halt. Man kann nicht immer bekommen was man will/ besser findet...siehe auch StarWars Online usw.Klar sind 20% ne Menge...aber nicht unschaffbar.


----------



## Tarsius (12. Mai 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja ich persönlich fand auch besser wie es vor dem neuen RP System war...aber so ist es halt. Man kann nicht immer bekommen was man will/ besser findet...siehe auch StarWars Online usw.Klar sind 20% ne Menge...aber nicht unschaffbar.



Eben.
Weil man selber 100% schneller stribt, liegt das nicht an 20% besserer Werte (Und das nur im Krassen falls "Epic VS Crap Gear"). Beim meinem Assa zb liegen die Unterschiede zwischen T1/2 Set und seinem Kulturset (mit Dmg-Juwelen), bei 16DPS, 600 HP, 2% Rüstung und 1% Schutz. Alles andere sind nur minimale Wertunterschiede.

Die 16DPS steigern den Schaden meiner besten Standard-Kombo um bestenfalls 150 Schaden (von über 3000 Schaden). Wenn ich daran denke das ein ganz normaler White-Hit mehr als doppelt so viel Schaden macht, sind die 16DPS einen Schei*dreck wert. Das gleiche gilt für die 600 HP. Die verlängern das Leben im Schnitt um nicht mehr als 1-2sek. Das Gleiche gilt für den Schutz und Rüstung. Ob man nun 500 Schaden oder 495 bekommt, erklärt keine Verliere-Stränge.

Wenn Kämpfe knapp, mit etwa 5% Restleben, entschieden werden. Dann spielen die Werte, als Zünglein an der Wage, eine Rolle. Aber sie erklären nicht, weswegen man einem Gegner nur 30% HP abzieht, bevor man abnippelt.


----------



## xdave78 (12. Mai 2010)

Tarsius schrieb:


> Wenn Kämpfe knapp, mit etwa 5% Restleben, entschieden werden. Dann spielen die Werte, als Zünglein an der Wage, eine Rolle. Aber sie erklären nicht, weswegen man einem Gegner nur 30% HP abzieht, bevor man abnippelt.



Seh ich eigentlich genauso. Viele heulenja rum, von wegen dass die PvP 5er sie onehitten könnte...aber das hängt wie von Dir beschrieben mit der Erfahrung und dem Skill mehr zusammen als mit dem Equip. Also ich zB bin voll der MovementHORST...deshalb hat mein ToS auch nur PvP2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Mai 2010)

So mal schauen wie das mit dem Addon wird.
Nach 2 Stunden gepatche konnte ich dann starten.
Dann hab ich es 5 Minuten spielen können, dann ist es abgestürzt und jetzt kann ich 3 Stunden warten bis der Inhalt aktualisiert ist.


----------



## Sylvvia (12. Mai 2010)

Entscheidend sind die Krits bei Castern und das Movement+Krits bei Melee's. Wobei die Krits eben doch wesentlich mit dem equip zu tun haben. Ohne Krits haust du halt gar niemanden um ... auch nicht mit +-15 - 100 dps. Es gibt genug caster, die einen Krit nach dem anderen raushauen und höchstens zwei spells brauchen, um dich zu legen - dies ist mit skill kaum zu machen, weil man nur einige Krits mit bestimmten Rotationen erzielen kann. Ist ja auch müßig die Diskussion - ist halt so wie es ist. Der eine findet es toll und spielt, der andere findet es nicht so toll und spielt trotzdem und der dritte macht "Account / Kündigen". Nochmal zu dem WOW - Argument ... da bin ich nun tatsächlich (zumindest vorübergehend) wieder gelandet und siehe da .... ich kann in jedem Schlachtfeld bequem mitspielen und gewinne sogar mehr Spiele als ich verliere - auch wenn man gegen einige Top-Equipte Leute tatsächlich kein Land sieht. Aber die sind im Verhältnis halt sehr dünn gesäht und kommen auf die Masse gesehen kaum zum Tragen. Dagegen kriegt man in AOC Minigames gegen Stammgruppen als Random eigentlich ständig richtig derbe auf die Schnauze. Das ist genau der Unterschied und deshalb bin ich froh über meine Entscheidung - ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr für einige Gruppen der "Content" zu sein - ich bin schließlich kein NPC sondern will auch meinen Spaß. Im Grunde warte ich auf TSW und hoffe, das Funcom da nicht wieder die gleichen Designfehler macht wie bei AOC, weil eigentlich ist (bis auf einige Spaßbremsen) das Spiel schon gelungen und ich traue Funcom schon zu, das sie ein richtig tolles Spiel hinbekommen.


----------



## Sylvvia (12. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> So mal schauen wie das mit dem Addon wird.
> Nach 2 Stunden gepatche konnte ich dann starten.
> Dann hab ich es 5 Minuten spielen können, dann ist es abgestürzt und jetzt kann ich 3 Stunden warten bis der Inhalt aktualisiert ist.


Nach mehr als zwei Jahren Erfahrung mit AOC würde ich mal vermuten, das vor Freitag kaum mit ernsthaftem Spielen zu rechnen ist. Ich mein, so lobenswert Waldgeist's Einsatz auch sein mag, wenn ich z.B. höre, das die QA um 17.xx am 11.05 Fehler gefunden hat und nun testet dann empfinde ich das als ziemlich schwach. Immerhin war da vermutlich der patch gerade erst mal installiert.


----------



## xdave78 (12. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> So mal schauen wie das mit dem Addon wird.
> Nach 2 Stunden gepatche konnte ich dann starten.
> Dann hab ich es 5 Minuten spielen können, dann ist es abgestürzt und jetzt kann ich 3 Stunden warten bis der Inhalt aktualisiert ist.



*Bwaaaahh*...davor graults mir heute abend schon. Ich schätze ich werde AoC komplett von den DVDs (die DHL hoffentlich heute da lässt) installieren und dann mal sehn was durch meine 1MBit Leitung geht. 
Was ich nicht ganz checke...Du hast gepatcht, gespielt...und nu ...patchst Du schon wieder oder was?

PS:
Aber was das bertrifft: Ich habe am WE einen Key für die SC2 Beta bekommen und musste seit 2 oder 3 Jahren das erste mal wieder einen Blizzard Updater installieren...was soll ich sagen: 1,67GB download = 26Std und XX Minuten.... (10Kbit/s ...mit vollem Speed wäre son DL in 2-3 Std durch)


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Mai 2010)

Genau.
Ich hab die DVD Version und musste darum nur ein 1.2 GB Update ziehen.
Dann konnte ich kurz spielen und das Spiel hat sich lang gemacht.
Anschließend aktualisiert er wieder den Inhalt und zwar 4 GB.
In 20 Minuten ist er fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Mal sehen ob ich mir dan ne Meinung von der Erweiterung bilden kann.


----------



## Teal (12. Mai 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> *Bwaaaahh*...davor graults mir heute abend schon. Ich schätze ich werde AoC komplett von den DVDs (die DHL hoffentlich heute da lässt) installieren und dann mal sehn was durch meine 1MBit Leitung geht.
> [...]


Habs auch so gemacht. Wurden dann noch ~1,2 oder 1,4 GB nachgeladen - das war's!


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Mai 2010)

Etwas problematisch scheints jetzt zu sein mit dem Zusammenspiel.
Alle Tanks brauchen die Fraktion Letzte Legion und die Caster eher den Scharlachzirkel.
Was bedeutet das Dämos und Eros nur noch bedingt zusammenzocken können oO.


----------



## Sylvvia (12. Mai 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> *Bwaaaahh*...davor graults mir heute abend schon. Ich schätze ich werde AoC komplett von den DVDs (die DHL hoffentlich heute da lässt) installieren und dann mal sehn was durch meine 1MBit Leitung geht.
> Was ich nicht ganz checke...Du hast gepatcht, gespielt...und nu ...patchst Du schon wieder oder was?
> 
> PS:
> Aber was das bertrifft: Ich habe am WE einen Key für die SC2 Beta bekommen und musste seit 2 oder 3 Jahren das erste mal wieder einen Blizzard Updater installieren...was soll ich sagen: 1,67GB download = 26Std und XX Minuten.... (10Kbit/s ...mit vollem Speed wäre son DL in 2-3 Std durch)




Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Der Funcom Downloader ist da deutlich besser


----------



## nasabaer (12. Mai 2010)

Ich finds eigentlich eine Sauerei, am Erscheinungstag extra noch 1,4 GB herunterladen zu müssen. Dafür kauf ich mir extra die DVD.
Mit meiner furz 1000er Leitung dauert sowas ewig.

Für einen 100-200MB Patch hätt ich ja noch Verständnis - aber fast 1,5GB - nicht schön. Es soll ja noch Leute geben, die keine
16k Leitung bekommen können.

Hmpf.... und jetzt, da ich endlich mit dem DL fertig bin, mich auf einen neuen Char freue sind die Server erstmal wieder für 6 Stunden
down.. hurraaaa


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Mai 2010)

> am Erscheinungstag extra noch 1,4 GB herunterladen zu müssen


Da niemand am Erscheinungstag (gestern) spielen konnte, konntest du dir die Sachen ja auch erst einen Tag NACH dem Erscheinen runterladen.
Wobei ich mal gespannt bin wie es weitergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Gestern konnte man ja nur von 12-5 auf die Server. Heute von 8 bis 18 Uhr.
Aber es gibt nen AUfwärtstrend und in einer Woche läufts stabil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. Mai 2010)

das is ja heftig. bei release 1,4gb noch ziehen zu müssen. das die server nicht gescheit laufen find ich witzig. nichtmal das bekommt funcom hin.
ich hätte das addon zurückgebracht. reinste kundenverarsche.




> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Der Funcom Downloader ist da deutlich besser


ähm not. der blizzarddownloader lastet meine leitung recht gut aus. nur am patchday direkt ist es etwas langsamer, aber von 10kb/s weit entfernt. dafür kann man aber auch schon wochen vor dem patch den patch zum großteil downloaden und muss am patchday nurnoch wenige mb runterladen.


----------



## Varjooz (12. Mai 2010)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Der Funcom Downloader ist da deutlich besser



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, SC2 mit 9 mb/s am Tag an dem alle Amazonvorbesteller den Key bekommen haben (Freitag abends) find ich ganz ordentlich, das is so ungefähr die Grenze des Machbaren mit meiner Leitung. Solltest vlt mal überprüfen ob bei dir da nicht aus Versehen p2p ausgestellt ist.

Der Funcomdownloader war aber auch flott, als ich zuletzt das Komplette Spiel gezogen habe. Das war zwar zu keiner Crunchtime sondern mitten in der Nacht und er hat sich 3 Mal aufgehängt, aber so rein grundsätzlich war er wenigstens flott^^


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (12. Mai 2010)

Das ganze ist garantiert lustig für jeden der Tagsüber Arbeiten muss.
Kann am AddOn Release Tag garnicht spielen da die Server erst am nächsten Tag früh morgens wieder Online gehen und direkt um 18 Uhr ist dann wieder Downtime bis ca. 0 Uhr. (Nachdem es zuerst im UK Forum hieß es wird nur ein kleiner Hotfix und die Server kommen innerhalb von 2 Stunden wieder On)


----------



## xiaoJ (12. Mai 2010)

Wer echt dachte er könnte gleich am Dienstag loslegen ist sehr sehr naiv.
Lieber habe ich ne Woche Downtime und es läuft dann alles Reibungslos als anderstrum. Gut, ob dann Ingame alles Reibungslos läuft wird man noch sehen ^^

Und zum Thema Client saugen... frühs PC an -> saugen lassen -> zum Job -> am Abend ist der Client auf der Platte

crazypsycho: dann geh bitte WoW spielen und lösch das ganz ganz böse Age of Conan von deiner Platte, danke.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. Mai 2010)

xiaoJ schrieb:


> crazypsycho: dann geh bitte WoW spielen und lösch das ganz ganz böse Age of Conan von deiner Platte, danke.


ich hab aoc nicht auf der platte weil ich damals bei release gewartet habe bis es testaccs gibt. nur war bis dahin bekannt wie schlecht das game ist. und wenn ich hier lese was für probleme es jetzt beim addon gibt ist es wohl kaum besser geworden.

ne woche downtimes ist ein nogo. und 1,4gb direkt nach release geht mal sowas von gar nicht. ich frag mich echt wie man sowas unfähiges wie funcom unterstützen kann.


----------



## Tarsius (12. Mai 2010)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Entscheidend sind die Krits bei Castern und das Movement+Krits bei Melee's. Wobei die Krits eben doch wesentlich mit dem equip zu tun haben. Ohne Krits haust du halt gar niemanden um ... auch nicht mit +-15 - 100 dps. Es gibt genug caster, die einen Krit nach dem anderen raushauen und höchstens zwei spells brauchen, um dich zu legen - dies ist mit skill kaum zu machen, weil man nur einige Krits mit bestimmten Rotationen erzielen kann. Ist ja auch müßig die Diskussion - ist halt so wie es ist. Der eine findet es toll und spielt, der andere findet es nicht so toll und spielt trotzdem und der dritte macht "Account / Kündigen". Nochmal zu dem WOW - Argument ... da bin ich nun tatsächlich (zumindest vorübergehend) wieder gelandet und siehe da .... ich kann in jedem Schlachtfeld bequem mitspielen und gewinne sogar mehr Spiele als ich verliere - auch wenn man gegen einige Top-Equipte Leute tatsächlich kein Land sieht. Aber die sind im Verhältnis halt sehr dünn gesäht und kommen auf die Masse gesehen kaum zum Tragen. Dagegen kriegt man in AOC Minigames gegen Stammgruppen als Random eigentlich ständig richtig derbe auf die Schnauze. Das ist genau der Unterschied und deshalb bin ich froh über meine Entscheidung - ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr für einige Gruppen der "Content" zu sein - ich bin schließlich kein NPC sondern will auch meinen Spaß. Im Grunde warte ich auf TSW und hoffe, das Funcom da nicht wieder die gleichen Designfehler macht wie bei AOC, weil eigentlich ist (bis auf einige Spaßbremsen) das Spiel schon gelungen und ich traue Funcom schon zu, das sie ein richtig tolles Spiel hinbekommen.


Wie du schon sagtest, macht es keinen Sinn. Du redest dir die Welt halt so zurecht wie du sie magst. ^^
Stammgruppen gewinnen nicht, weil sie bessere Itmes haben. Sie spielen einfach besser. Ich spiele seit dem Erscheinen von AOC PvP. Wenn ich daran denke welche Koordination und TS-Absprache wir oft in der Gilde hatten. Da ist mehr System im PvP als andere je in einem PvE-Raid nutzten. Selbst nackt kann man mit der richtigen Taktik den Gegner wegbashen.
Zum Thema Krits. Diese sind sehr schöne, jedoch wurden diese bis jetzt nie nennenswert durch die Items verändert. Die Krit-Chance ist angeboren, und kann mit guten Items um 2-4% angehoben werden. Jede Klasse macht bei einem Krit standardmäßig +50% Schaden. Dies kann man durch "Kritischer-Treffer-Bonusschaden" erhöht werden. Wir reden hier aber von nicht mehr als 5% durch gute Items.

Kurz! AOC baut NICHT auf Krits auf. Das ist einfach nur ein Märchen. Wer so etwas will kann ja AION spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinzu kommt das es auch das Gegenteil zum Krit gibt. Die Rede ist von den "Streifschlägen" welche den Schaden um 50% reduzieren. Bei Meeles wird der Schaden ja auch nur durch verfehlte Kombo-Hit verringert.

1. daneben = (-5)
2. daneben = + (-10)
3. daneben = + (-15)

Wer also die ersten drei Schläge seiner Kombo vermasselt, und nur mit dem Finisher trifft, macht mit diesem 30% weniger Schaden. Ebenso kann man in 1vs1 Situationen mit dem Schildsystem arbeiten. Vorammen gegen Waldläufer extrem effektiv. 

Das Kampfsystem von AOC bieten x Möglichkeiten. Ebenso ist das Dot-Heilsystem eine Sache für sich. Vom CC-System ganz zu schweigen. Da mit diesem der Gpr-PvP entschieden wird. Da macht es einen extremen unterschied wer, welchen CC auf wen haut. Solche Dinge verlangen vollkommen Klassenkenntnis und Teamplay.

Aber damit lasse ich die Sache mal gut sein. Glaube sogar das diese jetzt schon etwas zu detailliert war. Und eher in offizielle AOC-Forum passen würde. ^^ 




CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich hab aoc nicht auf der platte weil ich damals bei release gewartet habe bis es testaccs gibt. nur war bis dahin bekannt wie schlecht das game ist. und wenn ich hier lese was für probleme es jetzt beim addon gibt ist es wohl kaum besser geworden.
> 
> ne woche downtimes ist ein nogo. und 1,4gb direkt nach release geht mal sowas von gar nicht. ich frag mich echt wie man sowas unfähiges wie funcom unterstützen kann.



OK mal für dich.
Die DVD wurde schon vor Wochen ins Presswerk gegeben. Seit der Zeit lief die Beta weiter. Ergo gab es auch Veränderungen. So wurden zb Texturen verändert oder neue Sound-Dateien für Dialoge und co eingespielt. 
Ebenso hat die DVD vielmehr den Sinn das man einen aktueller Version von AOC besitzt. Wer heute mal die Version vom Mai 2008 installiert wird sich wundern, was da nachgeladen wird. Da müsste man schon allein 7gb ziehen um es auf dem aktuellen Stand ohne Erweiterung zu haben.

AOC bietet nun mal einen hohen Grafik- und Sound-Standard.
Nicht ohne Grund verbraucht AOC fast 30gb auf der Festplatte. Während WOW und AION simple Texturen verwenden, welche man selbst mit MS-Paint malen kann. Setzen sich die Texturen von AOC aus mehreren Schichten zusammen, und sind hochauflösend. So etwas benötigt Speicher!

Ist schon schlimm das man so etwas erklären muss, da es in allen aktuellen spielen der Fall ist. Nicht ohne Grund verbrauchen zb heutige Singelplayer-Shooter mehr Speicherplatz als AION.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. Mai 2010)

Tarsius schrieb:


> OK mal für dich.
> Die DVD wurde schon vor Wochen ins Presswerk gegeben. Seit der Zeit lief die Beta weiter. Ergo gab es auch Veränderungen. So wurden zb Texturen verändert oder neue Sound-Dateien für Dialoge und co eingespielt.
> Ebenso hat die DVD vielmehr den Sinn das man einen aktueller Version von AOC besitzt. Wer heute mal die Version vom Mai 2008 installiert wird sich wundern, was da nachgeladen wird. Da müsste man schon allein 7gb ziehen um es auf dem aktuellen Stand ohne Erweiterung zu haben.
> 
> ...


so simpel sind die texturen in wow auch wieder nicht.
und 1,4gb für nen patch am releasetag ist nunmal übertrieben.



> Ist schon schlimm das man so etwas erklären muss, da es in allen aktuellen spielen der Fall ist. Nicht ohne Grund verbrauchen zb heutige Singelplayer-Shooter mehr Speicherplatz als AION.


da gibt es nix zu erklären, 1,5gb nach release sind ein nogo. vorallem wenn funcom nicht mal vorher den großteil des patches zum download anbietet.

und dann laufen die server nicht. das ist mal sowas von daneben.


----------



## thr4ce (12. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> so simpel sind die texturen in wow auch wieder nicht.
> und 1,4gb für nen patch am releasetag ist nunmal übertrieben.
> 
> 
> ...



Das einzige "nogo" ist deine grenzenlose Dummheit. Nun geh endlich bitte aus dem AOC Forum.


----------



## xiaoJ (13. Mai 2010)

"so simpel sind die texturen in wow auch wieder nicht."

hahahahahaha *tränen aus den augen wisch*
In der Relation des gesamten AoC Clients inklustive Godslayer sind 1,4 GB ein witz.
Wer 56K nutzt hat halt pech.


"und dann laufen die server nicht. das ist mal sowas von daneben."

Voll daneben, wie kann sich funcom sowas erlauben, solche bösen Abzocker.

Ich stimme meinen Vorposter zu, bitte geh aus dem AoC Forum... 18+ community und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. Mai 2010)

lasst euch ruhig weiter von funcom verarschen. fakt ist jedenfalls das sich seit release des spiels nicht wirklich viel verbessert hat.
bekommt man mit dem addon eigentlich auch gleich zwei wochen gratisspielzeit, wenn es schon diese ausfälle gibt?


----------



## Healor (13. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> lasst euch ruhig weiter von funcom verarschen. fakt ist jedenfalls das sich seit release des spiels nicht wirklich viel verbessert hat.
> bekommt man mit dem addon eigentlich auch gleich zwei wochen gratisspielzeit, wenn es schon diese ausfälle gibt?



Oha, worte eines richtigen Profis. Nichts verbessert? Komisch, dann spiel ich wohl ein anderes AoC als du. Achso ne stimmt ja, du spielst es ja überhaupt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funcom ist halt mal nicht Blizzard. Ich bin auch kein Programmierer aber ich kann mir vorstellen das es bei AoC viel viel komplizierter ist Bugs auszumerzen usw usw. Der Release war schrott, keine Frage, hat mich auch Nerven gekostet. Aber das ist mittlerweile so lange her und langsam sollte man die alten Hau mich tot Argumente von wegen "verarsche" usw einfach lassen. Mich langweilen diese. Lasst euch mal was neues einfallen.

Man sieht einfach das viele die hier posten einfach keine Ahnung haben, aber egal, amüsant ist es immer wieder die Posts zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne. Schönen Vatertag.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. Mai 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Funcom ist halt mal nicht Blizzard. Ich bin auch kein Programmierer aber ich kann mir vorstellen das es bei AoC viel viel komplizierter ist Bugs auszumerzen usw usw. Der Release war schrott, keine Frage, hat mich auch Nerven gekostet. Aber das ist mittlerweile so lange her und langsam sollte man die alten Hau mich tot Argumente von wegen "verarsche" usw einfach lassen. Mich langweilen diese. Lasst euch mal was neues einfallen.


der release des addons ist nicht lange her. und da läuft es doch nicht besser als bei release des spiels.


----------



## Caps-lock (13. Mai 2010)

Für mich heißt 1.5 gb Patch, das sie bis zur letzten Sekunde versucht haben Fehler zu finden. Ich persönlich hab keinen Plan wie die Dateistruktur von AOC ist. Aber wenn in ein paar 100mb Datei-Archiven Fehler aufgetreten sind, dann ist es einfacher das ganze Archiv zu ersetzen als in dem Archiv rumzupfuschen. Das hat dann erstmal garnichts mit Texturen zu tun.
Und wenn sie die Server runterfahren, dann arbeiten sie aktiv daran Fehler zu beheben.
Von mir aus hab ich auch ne halbe Woche das Problem nicht viel spielen zu können und ich lad auch gerne 5 GB runter. 

so nun kommt das ABER:

Das man am Releasetag nicht spielen kann ist schon etwas peinlich und vielleicht hätten sie die Server am Tag davor dicht machen müssen und sowas wie 6 Uhr morgens am Releasetag als Serveröffnung anpeilen müssen.
Das wäre dann aber eine Sache der Marketingabteilung gewesen. Ansonsten steckt man in Rechnern nicht drin und jeder von euch sollte wissen wie unvorhersehbar es ist einfach nur einen normalen Computer zu installieren. 



> Funcom ist halt mal nicht Blizzard. Ich bin auch kein Programmierer aber ich kann mir vorstellen das es bei AoC viel viel komplizierter ist Bugs auszumerzen usw usw


Komplizierter ist es nicht. Blizzard hat einfach nur mehr Ressourcen. Aoc hat unter 20 Server oder ? WoW hat 100te Server weltweit.
Und für jeden von diesen hunderten von Servern gibts Wartungspersonal. Das heißt wenn die da mal eben 1-2 Leute pro Server abziehen um Bugs zu beheben haben die plötzlich ein paar 100 Programmier die ihr wissen in die Waagschale werfen.


----------



## Tarsius (13. Mai 2010)

Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist, das man sich aufregt das man Daten bei einem MMO downloaden muss. Es sind nun mal MMO´s! Bis vor kurzem war es nicht mal sicher das ROTGS eine DVD-Version bekommt, weil FC keinen Publisher hat. Die DVD-Edition mehr Werbung im Media-Markt-Regal. Auch erleichtert es Neulingen und Wiedereinsteigern das erreichen der aktuellen Version. Ich hab letzte Woche AOC von meiner Erscheinungs-Edition aus installiert. Und musste erst mal 12gb downloaden. Und gestern nochmal die 3gb für das Addon.

Auch ist der Preis mehr als gerechtfertigt. Ich mein 30€ für das Addon + Hauptprogramm + Extras + 30d Spielzeit!
Jeder der AOC spielt muss sich damit abfinden, das die Updates im Schnitt recht groß sind. Es liegt in der Regel wirklich an der Grafik und dem Sound. Das merkte ich an den bisherigen Updates. Updates in denen die Spielmechanik verändert wurde, waren im schnitt um die 20-50mb groß. Updatest in denen neue Inis, Items oder gar Gebiete eingespielt wurden kamen auf über 500mb. Das die Datenbank in AOC offenbar ne Sache für sich ist, stimmt. 

Ich haben nix dagegen, das man am Addon bzw AOC Fehler aufzeigt. Aber solche Dinge sind wirklich lächerlich. Es stimmt, das FC das Game offiziell lieber erst am 12.05 raus gebracht hätten sollen. Das Addon läuft stabil und flüssig. Selbst ich als AOC´ler hätte es mir schlimmer vorgestellt. xD Zwar lädt AOC beim betreten neuer Gebiete immer erst mal Daten nach (wie üblich). Was dazuführt das die Gebiet beim ersten durchwandern stocken. Aber danach laufen sie immer wie Butter. 

PS: Selbst Singelplayer-Titel brauchen heutzutage oft einen <200mb Pacht. Zwischen dem pressen der DVD und dem Erscheinen vergeben nun mal einige Wochen. In denen wird weiterentwickelt. Was soll daran so schlimm sein?
Ach ja, FC fährt auch nicht jeden Mittwoch die Server runter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Grunde sind die Server von AOC auf den Monat gerechnet am längsten online.

Wir können hier gerne über das game meckern. Doch dann bitte mit Substanz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (13. Mai 2010)

Tarsius schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist, das man sich aufregt das man Daten bei einem MMO downloaden muss. Es sind nun mal MMO´s! ....



Du siehst das alles komplett falsch. CrazyPsycho ist ein Forentroll, nach seinem ersten Auftritt hier und seinem aktuellen traue ich mich das zu sagen. Forentroll kommen immer nur in Foren, die eine gewisse Aktivität zeigen, sie sind praktisch so etwas wie ein Indikator für den Gesundheitszustand eines Forums. ALs take home lesson bleibt die Feststellung, dass die AoC-Community auf Buffed noch lebt (und eventuell blüht und gedeiht). 
Erfahrene Forentologen gehen übrigens davon aus, dass ein Forum mit mindestens 3 Trollen groß und stabil genug sind, um auch längere Durststrecken (keine Themen, die diskutiert werden können) zu überstehen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. Mai 2010)

das problem ist nicht das man 1,4gb daten laden muss, sondern das man sie am releasetag ziehen muss. funcom ist unfähig den patch schon vorher anzubieten.
bei wow muss man am patchday immer nur wenige mb runterladen, weil man den rest schon mit dem preloader geladen hat.

und nein ich trolle nicht, ich amüsiere mich nur über leute die sowas mitmachen. 

das man 30 tage gratis mit dem addon bekommt ist ja auch nicht richtig. man muss ja die ganzen ausfälle abziehen.


----------



## xiaoJ (13. Mai 2010)

ahhhh, danke buffed für die ignore Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber immoment gibt es leider dauerlags in Kithai, gehts euch auch so?!
Und schönen Männertag hehe


----------



## thr4ce (13. Mai 2010)

xiaoJ schrieb:


> ahhhh, danke buffed für die ignore Funktion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein hab keine Lags in Khitai.


----------



## Firun (13. Mai 2010)

@CrAzyPsyCh0   deine Meinung über Funcom und Age of Conan in allen  Ehren aber das ist nicht der Thread dafür.

Das Thema heisst  " Age of Conan ist super geworden " also sollte sich das Gespräch auch um diesen Themen schwerpunkt drehen und nicht um "Ich habe Age Of Conan das letzte mal vor 2 Jahren gespielt und finde es echt mies" .

Das gilt auch bitte für alle anderen, bleibt beim Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (13. Mai 2010)

Bei Latenzproblemen in Khitai bzw den Nördlichen Graslanden kann eventuell ein Instanzwechsel helfen (bin so von 1000ms auf 400ms gekommen)


----------



## Healor (13. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> der release des addons ist nicht lange her. und da läuft es doch nicht besser als bei release des spiels.



So ein schmarn, warst du beim Release dabei? Hast du in letzter Zeit mal eingeloggt und geguckt ob es besser oder schlechter läuft als zum Release des "normalen" AoC's?
Seit Heute Vormittag hatte ich keinen einzigen Disconnect und nur 2 Lagspikes. Das wars.

@Firun
ups hab deinen Post jetzt erst gelesen, bin schon ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Das Thema heisst " Age of Conan ist super geworden " also sollte sich das Gespräch auch um diesen Themen schwerpunkt drehen und nicht um "Ich habe Age Of Conan das letzte mal vor 2 Jahren gespielt und finde es echt mies" .
> 
> Das gilt auch bitte für alle anderen, bleibt beim Thema
> 
> ...


ich bin voll und ganz beim thema. das thema ist das aoc super geworden ist. ich bin da nunmal entgegengesetzer meinung. daher gehört meine meinung sehr wohl zum thema.


----------



## xiaoJ (13. Mai 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Bei Latenzproblemen in Khitai bzw den Nördlichen Graslanden kann eventuell ein Instanzwechsel helfen (bin so von 1000ms auf 400ms gekommen)



Jo, Instanz gewechselt und es spielt sich wieder sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (13. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich bin voll und ganz beim thema. das thema ist das aoc super geworden ist. ich bin da nunmal entgegengesetzer meinung. daher gehört meine meinung sehr wohl zum thema.



Die Frage ist nur, wie du zu diesem Schluss kommst, da du doch überhaupt kein AoC spielst?


----------



## Firun (13. Mai 2010)

Nun gut , du bist also voll und ganz beim Thema...ich frage mich nur bei welchem Thema du bist denn "Age of Conan ist super geworden"  ist es nicht.

Ich habe noch mal kurz ein paar deiner Aussagen rausgesucht vielleicht habe ich ja was übersehen was am Ende doch zum Thema passt,



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> das is ja heftig. bei release 1,4gb noch ziehen zu müssen. das die server nicht gescheit laufen find ich witzig. nichtmal das bekommt funcom hin.ich hätte das addon zurückgebracht. reinste kundenverarsche.ähm not. der blizzarddownloader lastet meine leitung recht gut aus. nur am patchday direkt ist es etwas langsamer, aber von 10kb/s weit entfernt. dafür kann man aber auch schon wochen vor dem patch den patch zum großteil downloaden und muss am patchday nurnoch wenige mb runterladen.



hm irgendwie nicht




CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich hab aoc nicht auf der platte weil ich damals bei release gewartet habe bis es testaccs gibt. nur war bis dahin bekannt wie schlecht das game ist. und wenn ich hier lese was für probleme es jetzt beim addon gibt ist es wohl kaum besser geworden.ne woche downtimes ist ein nogo. und 1,4gb direkt nach release geht mal sowas von gar nicht. ich frag mich echt wie man sowas unfähiges wie funcom unterstützen kann.



auch nicht



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> so simpel sind die texturen in wow auch wieder nicht.und 1,4gb für nen patch am releasetag ist nunmal übertrieben.da gibt es nix zu erklären, 1,5gb nach release sind ein nogo. vorallem wenn funcom nicht mal vorher den großteil des patches zum download anbietet.und dann laufen die server nicht. das ist mal sowas von daneben.



Hier merkt man das du wohl eher nicht auf dem Aktuellen stand bist



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> lasst euch ruhig weiter von funcom verarschen. fakt ist jedenfalls das sich seit release des spiels nicht wirklich viel verbessert hat.bekommt man mit dem addon eigentlich auch gleich zwei wochen gratisspielzeit, wenn es schon diese ausfälle gibt?






CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich bin voll und ganz beim thema. das thema ist das aoc super geworden ist. ich bin da nunmal entgegengesetzer meinung. daher gehört meine meinung sehr wohl zum thema.



wie ich dir schon weiter oben versucht habe zu erklären finde ich nicht das du irgendwas sinnvolles zu diesem Thema "Age of Conan ist super geworden" beiträgst. 
Eher im Gegenteil mir kommt es so vor als hättest du mal eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und meinst nun das wir diese Meinung mit dir Teilen müssen, irgendwie echt schade.

Und bevor nun wieder irgend jemand schreit "Zensur,Willkür!!11einself!!!1!keine Meinungsfreiheit bla.."  ich schreibe das hier nicht aus Moderativen Gründen sondern als ganz normaler User was ich ja auch bin.

Sorry CrAzyPsyCh0 ich finde es einfach nur schade das du versuchst hier so eine miese Stimmung zu verbreiten, probier es doch erstmal aus und mach dir deine eigene Aktuelle Meinung.


Zum Thema zurück,

Wenn ich das Release Spiel AoC zum jetzigen vergleiche kann ich nur sagen das es sich um 180° in die richtige Richtung gedreht hat es macht einfach viel Spass, die Preformance ist um weiten besser geworden und nach dem Addon finde ich auch das die Preformance unter Dx10 sehr verbessert hat.
Server Verbindungprobleme hatte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht.
Die Community ist sehr nett und weitgehens auch sehr hilfsbereit.
Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine spinnerei/flamerei in einem Chat mitbekommen, es geht alles sehr gesittet zu was ich wirklich gut finde.

rund um , mir gefällts momentan sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Addon selber kann ich noch nciht viel sagen da ich noch im u30 Bereich bin und erst mal meine "Heimat" Cimmerien unsicher machen möchte :-)


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. Mai 2010)

also alle die von dir zitierten aussagen waren ontopic. es geht hier nunmal um aoc und ob es wirklich besser geworden ist.
es mag zwar von den bugs her besser geworden sein, aber die serverperformance ist wohl immer noch schlecht, wenn schon leute ohne weiteres akzeptieren das die server erst ne woche nach dem addon stabil laufen.

auch der service scheint ja daneben zu sein. wie gesagt 1,5gb am releasetag sind ja mal ziemlich daneben. sowas bietet man schon vorher stückchenweise an, damit man am release nur noch nen rest laden muss. 
ich frag mich gerade ob im offizellem forum immernoch zensiert wird.


----------



## xiaoJ (13. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> es mag zwar von den bugs her besser geworden sein, aber die serverperformance ist wohl immer noch schlecht, wenn schon leute ohne weiteres akzeptieren das die server erst ne woche nach dem addon stabil laufen.



du hast echt 0 Ahnung was AoC angeht und bildest dir deine Meinung über hören sagen?!
Nur so zur Info, das AddOn ist am Dienstag rausgekommen und die Server laufen. Kanns sein dass du nicht weißt was ne Woche ist?! 1 Woche = 7 Tage. bitte, ich bilde gern.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. Mai 2010)

ich weiß was ne woche ist, nur interpretierst du in meinem post mal wieder irgendwas rein.

es wurde hier ausgesagt das die leute zufrieden damit wären wenn die server ne woche lange ausfallen würden. und wenn man mit solangen ausfällen zufrieden ist, klingt das für mich sehr danach als ob es oft ausfälle gibt.


----------



## Cyberpuma (13. Mai 2010)

Ach CrAzyPsyCh0 ich habe eigentlich nur noch mitleid mit dir ganz poste soviel wie du magst damit du aufmerksamkeit erlangst du scheinst
sie echt zubrauchen sonst bist anscheinent kein mensch sehr traurig das ganze.

Du trellerst die ganze zeit die selben frasen rauf und runter, langweilt dich das nicht das dich hier keiner ernst nimmt oder bist du so bedeppert
bei deinen ganzen aussagen von dir merkt man das du null plan von mmos hast aber du dennoch von dir denkst das du der bist der es am besten beurteilen
kannst leider stimmt das nicht.

Und leider hat MrGimple recht du bist einfach nur noch ein ganz armer Forentroll ohne jeglichen geistreichen inhalt.

Also ignorieren wird dich einfach ab jetzt und hoffen das  hier en moderator doch noch ein einsehen hat und deine post löscht oder dich bannt.

AOC kann man und muss man auch kritisieren wenn sie ma wieder mist bauen aber das  mit niveau und nicht wie du es machst 


Gruss Cyberpuma


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. Mai 2010)

> AOC kann man und muss man auch kritisieren wenn sie ma wieder mist bauen aber das mit niveau und nicht wie du es machst


ich frage mich wo ich niveaulos gewesen wäre. ich spreche nur die fehler an die funcom gemacht und immernoch macht.

aber anscheind sind hier viele fanboys unterwegs die das nicht sehen wollen und es einfach hinnehmen wenn server down sind oder sie zum spielen erstmal eben 1,5gb laden müssen.


----------



## Tikume (13. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> auch der service scheint ja daneben zu sein. wie gesagt 1,5gb am releasetag sind ja mal ziemlich daneben. sowas bietet man schon vorher stückchenweise an, damit man am release nur noch nen rest laden muss.
> ich frag mich gerade ob im offizellem forum immernoch zensiert wird.



Ich halte es für übertrieben sich daran aufzuhängen.
AOC hatte schon zu Release 26GB und von daher sind die Patches auch nicht die kleinsten. Genauso wären 500MB Patches wie es sie bei Wow gibt zu Ultima Online Zeiten völlig lächerlich gewesen.

Und klar 400kb/s beim Updater ist nicht die Welt - schneller als das Blizzard Ding ist es aber allemal und vor allem laufen die Patches vollautomatisch durch ohne dass ich nach jedem Einzelpatch was bestätigen muss.

Klar, besser geht es immer. Ich persönlich mag den SOE Updater weil er alles was er braucht in einem Rutsch zieht und kräftig Download-Power liefert. Dafür muss man dort z.B. zum updaten ein aktives Abo haben was man bei AOC z.B. wiederrum nicht braucht.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. Mai 2010)

bei wow gibt es zwar auch 500mb patches, diese aber stückchenweise. ich kann vor release schon einen großteil davon laden. am patchday sinds dann vielleicht 20mb die fehlen.
noch nie musste ich an nem patchday soviel runterladen.

und schneller als der blizzardloader? wenn dann gleichschnell, weil schneller als der blizzardloader geht wohl kaum wenn ich da meine 25mbit leitung auslasten kann.


----------



## Tagres (13. Mai 2010)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was du uns genau sagen möchtest und warum du dich hier immer noch aufhältst, wenn dir Age of Conan eh keinen Spaß macht. Du hast deinen Standpunkt vertreten und jeder hat ihn gelesen. 

Also warum liegt dir dieses Thema so sehr am Herzen, dass du dich mit einem Spiel beschäftigst, welches du eh nicht magst? Mir persönlich wäre meine Zeit da ein wenig zu wertvoll für. 

Und wenn du es zu deiner persönlichen Mission gemacht hast, die Leute vor Funcom und Age of Conan zu warnen, dann solltest du ein wenig besser nachforschen. Falsche Aussagen schaden eher deiner eignen Glaubwürdigkeit und führen dazu, dass du hier nicht mehr ernst genommen wirst.

Wenn bei deinem Lieblingsspiel alles besser ist, dann habe da Spaß und lass die Leute von anderen Spielern in Ruhe. Geschmack ist halt etwas, was sich nicht sachlich diskutieren lässt. Ich persönlich finde z.B. WOW tierisch langweilig und kann mit dem Spiel so gut wie nichts anfangen. Aber deswegen gönne ich allen, welche ihren Spaß in dem Spiel haben, trotzdem ihren Spaß.

Ich bin echt zufrieden mit dem Start des Addons. Die Server laufen, der Download des gesamten Addons ging mit 1,5 MB/s echt flott und die neuen Gebiete sind wunderschön. Ich kann nur sagen, dass es sich für jeden lohnt in Age of Conan reinzuschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (13. Mai 2010)

Ok Ok Ihr hab mich überzeugt^^
Morgen gehts in M-Markt und ich schnupper doch mal wieder rein.
Wie ist denn der Serverstand denn jetz so im genauen ?! Hab nur den Freimonat beim Classic gezockt und da de Lust verloren ?!
Mich juckte es schon seit Tagen wieder auf einmal auf Conan....


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Mai 2010)

Eure Probleme möchte ich haben...streitet euch ob der Patcher 400kb/s oder 1,5Mb/s zieht...

Ich hätte gerne eine solch starke Leitung...aber ich wohne wohl zu weit ab vom Schuss (10.000 Einwohner, nähe Frankfurt/m) dass die Telekomm mit DSL 3000 die mit Abstand stärkste Leitung in unsere Stadt liegen hat! Von allen Anbietern!





Dellamorte schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Serverstand denn jetz so im genauen ?! Hab nur den Freimonat beim Classic gezockt und da de Lust verloren ?!



Es sind ein paar der Server, die zum anfänglichen Hype online gingen, wieder offline genommen worden. Die übrigen sind gut gefüllt


----------



## xiaoJ (13. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich weiß was ne woche ist, nur interpretierst du in meinem post mal wieder irgendwas rein.
> 
> es wurde hier ausgesagt das die leute zufrieden damit wären wenn die server ne woche lange ausfallen würden. und wenn man mit solangen ausfällen zufrieden ist, klingt das für mich sehr danach als ob es oft ausfälle gibt.



ok du birne, da das meine Aussage mit dieser einer Woche war, werd ich dich jetzt aufklären.
Ich schrieb dass es besser sei eine Woche zu warten und es läuft alles glatt auf dem Server, anstatt gleich loszulegen und es ist unspielbar.

Da kam nie die definitive Aussage es sei ok eine Woche zu warten. Das war eine hypothetische Aussage meiner Seits, dass wohl Fall A besser als Fall B WÄRE.

/e jap, die Spieler nehmen es anscheinend hin dass man 1,5 GB saugen muss, da 1,5 GB eigentlich keine Aufregung oder Diskussion Wert ist.


----------



## Tikume (13. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> und schneller als der blizzardloader? wenn dann gleichschnell, weil schneller als der blizzardloader geht wohl kaum wenn ich da meine 25mbit leitung auslasten kann.



Ja der ist so schnell dass sich fast jeder die Patches von alternativen Webseiten runterlädt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarsius (14. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> ........
> Und klar 400kb/s beim Updater ist nicht die Welt - schneller als das Blizzard Ding ist es aber allemal *und vor allem laufen die Patches vollautomatisch durch ohne dass ich nach jedem Einzelpatch was bestätigen muss*.
> ....



Versteh ich net. Warum laufen die Updates net Automatisch durch?

Witzig finde ich momentan vorallem, das dieser Troll hier (CrAzyPsyCho) keinen besseren "Fehler" findet, als die Größe des Updates. xDIch mein wir reden hier von lächerlichen 1,5gb!!!! Selbst Demos zu anderen Spielen sind heutzutage mehr als doppelt so groß. ^^


----------



## Tarsius (14. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich frage mich wo ich niveaulos gewesen wäre. ich spreche nur die fehler an die funcom gemacht und immernoch macht.
> 
> aber anscheind sind hier viele fanboys unterwegs die das nicht sehen wollen und es einfach hinnehmen wenn server down sind oder sie zum spielen erstmal eben 1,5gb laden müssen.


Der einzigste Fanboy bist du. Ich sag nur WOW xD

Und nur mal zur Sache mit dem Niveau. Deines bewegt sich gerade auf dem Limit eines Vorschülers. Bin also auch recht froh das du keinen Gefallen an AOC findest. 
Wenn jemand einen andere Meinung hat, so kann er diese gern kund tun. Er kann sogar die Leute davon überzeugen, seinem Bild zu folgen. Aber pass auf, jetzt kommt es!

*Dafür benötigt man Argumente!

*Ich weis das ist für dich bestimmt ein komisches Wort. Doch darauf bauen tatsächlich ALLE Diskussionen auf. .... krass net? xD

Du hingegen gehst die Sache etwas ..... flachgeistiger an. Ist wie wenn man sagt:
_Person 1:Ich finde grüne Autos hässliche!
Person 2:Warum?
Person 1:Weil sie hässlich sind!
Person 2:Hmm, das sagst du.
Person 1:Nein das ist so!
Person 2:Warum?
Person 1:Na weil es so ist! Blaue Autos sind einfach schöner!
Person 2:Mir ist das ehrlich gesagt egal.
Person 1:Auch du hast doch keinen Ahnung. Bist einfach nur ein Grün-Fanboy.

_____________________________________________________
_Darum hier mal eine Vordruck für dich

Ich ....... finde, folgendes in AOC nicht gelungen:
>
>
>
>
Das liegt daran das:
>
>
>
>

Hiermit bestätige ich ............, das ich aus eigenen Erfahrungen spreche. ( )


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (14. Mai 2010)

@Tarsius


nochmal für dich mal zwei meiner argumente zusammengefasst (anscheind haste die ja überlesen):

- funcom ist unfähig für patches einen preloader einzurichten. und man muss auf einen schlag 1,5gb laden
- bei aoc sind nach release eines addons die server down und es gibt nichtmal ersatz von spielzeit.


ich bringe also sehr wohl argumente, nur gefallen dir diese nicht.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> @
> 
> * Tarsius*
> 
> ...



Warum füttert ihr den Troll?...einfach ignorieren, er hat irgendwo irgendwann zuwenig Liebe bekommen, darauf muss man Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## xiaoJ (14. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> *- aoc ist unfähig für patches einen preloader einzurichten.*



Das ist kein Argument, das ist ne Unterstellung.



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> *- bei aoc sind nach release eines addons die server down. *



Klar sind Sie das, irgendwie muss das AddOn auf die Server und die Hotfixes eingespielt werden.
Also eher ein Faktum als ein Argument.

@Thrall: weil er mich zum lachen bringt.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (14. Mai 2010)

xiaoJ schrieb:


> ame='CrAzyPsyCh0' date='14 May 2010 - 02:05' timestamp='1273796260' post='2598393']
> *- aoc ist unfähig für patches einen preloader einzurichten.*
> 
> 
> Das ist kein Argument, das ist ne Unterstellung.


das ist fakt. man kann nicht teile eines patches schon vorher runterladen. gut mag sein das sie nicht unfähig sind sowas einzubauen, sondern es einfach nicht machen. wobei ich letzteres für schlimmer halte.




> Klar sind Sie das, irgendwie muss das AddOn auf die Server und die Hotfixes eingespielt werden.
> Also eher ein Faktum als ein Argument.


nur das die server hier gleich direkt am releasetag den ganzen tag down sind. das war ziemlich ungeschickt gelöst von funcom.
bei anderen spielen kann man direkt zu release eines addons spielen. und da gibt es keine serverdowns.


----------



## MrGimbel (14. Mai 2010)

Tarsius schrieb:


> Witzig finde ich momentan vorallem, das dieser Troll hier (CrAzyPsyCho) keinen besseren "Fehler" findet, als die Größe des Updates. xDIch mein wir reden hier von lächerlichen 1,5gb!!!! Selbst Demos zu anderen Spielen sind heutzutage mehr als doppelt so groß. ^^



Was soll er sonst auch bemängeln? Er spielt kein AoC und wenn ich den einen Post


CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich hab aoc nicht auf der platte weil ich damals bei release gewartet habe bis es testaccs gibt. nur war bis dahin bekannt wie schlecht das game ist. und wenn ich hier lese was für probleme es jetzt beim addon gibt ist es wohl kaum besser geworden.


von ihm richtig verstehe, hat er auch nie AoC gespielt. 

Die große Frage ist, warum beglückt uns CrazyPsycho mit seiner Anwesendheit?




CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> - bei aoc sind nach release eines addons die server down und es gibt nichtmal ersatz von spielzeit.


Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, wurde bisher die Spielzeit bei jedem Serverausfall zurück erstattet.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (14. Mai 2010)

nenn mir eine demo mit mehr als 1,5gb. oder einen patch den man direkt zu release des patches laden musste in konkurenzspielen. gibt noch genug mit ner 1k leitung oder weniger.

warum ich euch beglücke sind verschiedene dinge:
- ich hab urlaub
- hab gewartet bis ich mit kumpeln zum feiern losziehen kann
- komme feiern zurück
- hab langeweile in vor/nach den zwei oben genannten punkten
- und weil funcom tatsächlich in den einfachsten dingen failt


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Mai 2010)

Du hast wohl ein wenig zuviel Urlaub bzw. ein wenig zuviel gefeiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## MrGimbel (14. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> nenn mir eine demo mit mehr als 1,5gb. oder einen patch den man direkt zu release des patches laden musste in konkurenzspielen. gibt noch genug mit ner 1k leitung oder weniger.


http://www.gamestar.de/downloads/demo/strategie/aufbaustrategie/1956910/anno_1404_einzelspieler_demo.html
http://www.gamestar.de/downloads/demo/rollenspiel/actionrollenspiel/1949446/sacred_2_fallen_angel.html
http://www.gamestar.de/downloads/demo/strategie/aufbaustrategie/2313582/die_siedler_7.html
http://www.gamestar.de/downloads/demo/strategie/echtzeitstrategie/2312499/command_conquer_4.html



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> warum ich euch beglücke sind verschiedene dinge:
> - ich hab urlaub
> - hab gewartet bis ich mit kumpeln zum feiern losziehen kann
> - komme feiern zurück
> ...



Dafür punkten sie in den wichtigsten Dingen. Grandiose Atmosphäre, spaßiges Kampfsystem, interessante Spielwelt. Offentsichtlich ist das den Leuten wichtiger als die Größe eines Patches/Update.
Ferner scheint es mir eine fragwürdige Beschäfftigung zu sein, aus purer Langeweile in einem Forum rum zu trollen... Aber Trolle kümmern sich wohl nicht um so etwas.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (14. Mai 2010)

gut ich meinte eher mmos wo es 1,5gb patches ohne preload gibt.
aber trotzdem interessant. nur muss man bei sp-spielen keine patches laden um spielen zu können (ausser wenn sie ne onlineverbindung vorrausetzen, was eh ne frechheit ist).

andere schauen fern um ihre zeit zu vertreiben. mir dagegen geht die werbung die ständig von irgendwelchen filmen oder serien unterbrochen wird auf den sack, also mach ich andere dinge zwischendurch...


----------



## Kartob (14. Mai 2010)

Was eine CrAzyPsyCh0-show

Ich hatte das elektronische Addon, also 3,4 GB Hauptpatch plus einen weiteren Teil, zusammen ca. 3,7 GB. Das Addon konnte man (glaub das waren) 60-90 Minuten früher runterladen als man einloggen konnte. Bei den Raten die ich hatte (zwischen 1.100 mb/s und 1.700 mb/s) war das ganze Addon ohne CD unter einer Stunde runtergeladen. Es war also Problemlos möglich ohne DvD das Addon vor Serverstart runtergeladen zu haben.

Mag sein das später als alle von Arbeit kamen die Raten auf unter 1.000 mb/s zusammenbrachen, aber bei WoW hatte ich immer geringere Raten. Mag sein das mit Analogmodem es länger braucht, mag sein das auf einen 386 das Spiel nicht läuft, aber das ist gut so. Sollen 95% der Spieler schlechtere Grafik bekommen (weniger Daten) weil 5% veralterte Technik haben? Für die mit veralteter Technik bleiben genug veralterte MMOs wie z. B. WoW übrig.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (14. Mai 2010)

nunja respektabel ist es durchaus das die downloadserver so schnell liefen. aber man hätte den patch durchaus vorher schon bereitstellen können.
bei wow hat man zwar am releasetag eines patches etwas niedrigere raten, aber dafür muss man auch nur wenige mb ziehen, weil man ja den großteil bereits vorher geladen hat.



> Für die mit veralteter Technik bleiben genug veralterte MMOs wie z. B. WoW übrig.


not. wow ist ziemlich leistungshungrig. richtig es kann grafisch nicht mithalten mit aoc, aber frisst trotzdem ressourcen ohne ende. vorallen in den neueren raids.
ohne nen gescheiten rechner ruckelt es gerade im 25er enorm.
der grund ist die engine die immer weiter mit mehr grafikdetails hochgepatcht wurde und das einfach nicht mehr mitmacht.

wow hat eine veraltete engine, aber die ist genauso leistungshungrig wie aktuellere.



was mir übrigens am meisten in allen anderen mmos fehlt ist meine lieblingsklasse (druide).




> Was eine CrAzyPsyCh0-show


ja mein name ist programm, nicht nur in foren...


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Mai 2010)

Nagut ich hab miese Laune also fütter ich auch mal den Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Jetzt meckerst du nicht nur über AoC sondern zusätzlich noch über WoW. Das klingt so als ob du das kleinere Übel spielst, aber prinzipiell kein Softwareentwickler irgendwas kann.

Soo und nu noch ein paar Fakten:
- Die letzte Gratisspieltage für AoC gabs im letzten Monat, weil die Server auf Grund von häufigeren (weniger als bei WoW) Wartungen seltener zu erreichen waren.
- Ja auch mir gehts auf den Keks, das ich momentan übelste lags in Kithai habe, aber mit ner Gruppe kann man immernoch ganz komfortable spielen und da es ein MMO ist finden sich dort seltsamerweise auch andere Leute.
- so RICHTIGE bugs hab ich bisher nur einen gefunden. Wenn man beim Scharlachzirkel 25 Insignien abgibt, dann bekommt man 5000 Ruf dazu und verliert wieder 5000 Ruf, beidesmal beim Scharlachzirkel


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hat jemand von euch das auch bemerkt oder war das bei mir einfach nur Zufall ?



> der grund ist die engine die immer weiter mit mehr grafikdetails hochgepatcht wurde und das einfach nicht mehr mitmacht.


Ähm...
Du meinst das WoW nicht mehr spielbar ist ? 
Ansonsten würde ich gerne mal die Quake 3 Engine anführen. Diese Engine konnte vor ewigkeiten schon Echtzeitschatten und basierte direkt auf der Quake 1 Engine von 1996.
Wenn du nun allerdings mit einem für die Zeit modernen Rechner alles angeschaltet hast, was möglich war konntest du mit etwa 4 sfp (secons per frame) rechnen.
Die Quake Engine war auch grundlegend in einigen Bereichen für die Engine die bei HL2 verwendet wird...
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die WoW Entwickler ihrer Engine schon bei der Erschaffung die Möglichkeit auf Schatten mitgegeben haben, diese aber logischerweise nicht freigepatched haben, da die Rechner damals nicht im entferntesten die Möglichkeit hatten sowas zu rendern.


----------



## Martel (14. Mai 2010)

AOC ist wirklich super geworden. Ich habe nun wieder angefangen und 5 Level gemacht 32->-37

Ich bin einfach begeistert von den Quests, die Beschreibungen, und das Flair das ausgestrahlt wird. Ich bin aber auch ein Spieler,der von einem Spiel verlangt reingezogen zu werden. Das habe ich bei WoW schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gehabt. 

AOCist für mich ein sehr gutes Spiel. Ich spiele 1-2 Abende die Woche, ich Level schnell, ich kann eintauchen, und durch die Offline level komme ich immer weiter.

Klar, ist da noch nicht alles top und auf Hochglanz poliert. Aber ich habe auch WoW zu Closed Beta classic Zeiten gespielt. Mein Gott was habe ich damals geflucht. Quests die nicht gingen, Buggy Mobs, Rolebacks und und und. 

Das der release scheiße war, bestreite ich nicht. Und das funcom mich als kunde nur zurück gewonnen hat, weil ich langeweile hatte zeigt das ich es auch nicht vergessen habe. 

Aber ich muss sagen:

Funcom, ihr habt gute Arbeit gemacht in der Zeit. Danke.


So noch etwas Wiki stöbern, muss meine Berufe in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Tarsius (14. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> @Tarsius
> 
> 
> nochmal für dich mal zwei meiner argumente zusammengefasst (anscheind haste die ja überlesen):
> ...



1. Man kann keinen Preload für etwas anbieten, was gerade noch verändert wird. (Ich weiß, das ist schwer zu verstehen. Für dich zumindest.)
2. FC hat bis jetzt für jedes Update, das länger als 6-10h dauert, einen Guttage vergeben. FC schmeißt mit Guttagen gerade so um sich. Zumal in den 30€ schon 1 Monat Gametime enthalten ist. Und diese würde auch wieder 15€ kosten. Somit bekommen Neulinge für 15€ das Addon + Hauptspiel + Extra-Items. Will lieber net nachrechnen wie viel WOW ich für 15€ bekommen. 

PS: Du hast es zwar versucht, doch Argumente waren das nicht. Das waren nicht mehr als blinde Einwürfe. Welche sich WIEDER nur auf die Update-Zeit beziehen. Seit 2 Tagen spielen die Leute in aller Ruhe das Addon. Komisch das dir zum Spiel *SELBST* nichts einfällt. Ist AOC wirklich so perfekt????

Auch ist AOC momentan eines der Spiele, welche die meisten FPS für die jeweilige Hardware heraus kitzelt. Aber das raffen nur Leute die mal über den WOW-Tellerrand blicken. ^^ Ich wünsche mir bei einige Singelplayer-Spielen das sie sich genauso viel Mühe, wie FC geben würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kann zb nicht sein das ich in WOW 10-20% weniger FPS habe. Das Spiel aber dafür 500% so schlechter ausschaut. Das Gleiche gilt auch für Aion. Was und dabei nutzen die bis heut nicht mal die Shadereffekte, welche seit Farcry1 Standart sind. :/


_PS: Ich füttere Trolle bis sie platzen. xD Oder an Fettleibigkeit zugrunde gehen. _


----------



## evalux (14. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> was mir übrigens am meisten in allen anderen mmos fehlt ist meine lieblingsklasse (druide).



Pro und contra AoC, damals wie heute: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IALNsmIilFg

Billig, aber überzeugend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Mai 2010)

naja überzeugend. Es ist stark gewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und man kann den Vergleich auch genau in die andere Richtung laufen lassen.

1. Kampfsystem: Conan: Drücke 5 Knöpfe für eine Kombo  / Warcraft: Assageschnitzel
2. Quests: Conan: Sammel 30 gelbe Blümchen und hole die Katze aus dem Gulli / Warcraft: Mount Hyal als epische Schlacht im Strudel der Zeiten
3. Grafik: Conan: DirectX 10 welches auf so gut wie keinem Rechner läuft und momentan noch mies umgesetzt ist und sehr einfallslose Instanzen / Warcraft: Sehr detailreiche Instanzen.

Im wesentlichen sollte es ein Leben und Leben lassen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir sind alles Zocker.


----------



## evalux (14. Mai 2010)

Ja, wenn man was schlechtes an AoC sucht, findet man es auch.

Crazypsycho mag ja mit manchem Recht haben, aber überzeugend ist er für mich nicht.

Ich hab mit WoW aufgehört, weil ich es nicht mehr sehen kann, Preloader hin oder her, Aion ist mir zu steril, und was besseres als AoC gibts für mich halt grad nich.

AoC war mal fast ubnspielbar für mich. Jetzt macht es sogar Spass zu spielen. Argument dagegen?


----------



## Martel (14. Mai 2010)

Warum ist preload für einen patch bitte ein negativ/pro Grund?

Dann pached ich halt etwas länger. Selbst mit einer 1k Leitung. Sicherlich wäre es schöner. Keine Frage. Aber bis vor einigen Jahren war es normal. und WoW hat es damals genau so wenig gemacht. 

Und das die Server nach einen Addon nicht laufen.... oh warte BC / Wotlk war da nicht was...Server Downs, Laggs, kein lootserver erreichbar. Manchmal glaube ich die Leute schaffen es nicht von jetzt bis gleich zu denken. Früher war alles besser mit Sahne oben drauf. ( Ich weine aber immernoch GUNS and Roses hinterher... damals war alles besser )


Vorallem schaft es aber Funcom das ich jedes update mit 2.2 mb/sek sauge. minimal 1,8mb/sek. klar ich bin  ich Glückspilz, Leute die weniger Bandbreite haben... Bla blup. 

Ja ist manchmal so, wieviele von den leuten haben denn noch p2p neben bei Laufen der Rechner ist sowie so nebenbei an. Und mal 1 Tag nicht zu spielen würde vielen mal gut tuen auch in AOC.


Aber, ich rege mich nur wieder auf. Liegt wohl dadran das der AOC chat gerade WoW Verseucht ist. Weil Hinz und Kunz meint "WoW ist langweilig, schau ich mir das Drecksgame nochmal an"  Gott lass sie wieder gehen.


----------



## sydonaiX (14. Mai 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Gott lass sie wieder gehen.




Den hat es vor 2 jahren, vor einem jahr nicht gebraucht und den wirds auch in den nächsten wochen nicht brauchen.
diese trottel sieben sich von selbst aus, weil: zu doof fürs kombosystem, zu doof fürs leveln und zu doof die eigene doofheit zu überwinden.


----------



## xiaoJ (14. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> 3. Grafik: Conan: DirectX 10 welches auf so gut wie keinem Rechner läuft und momentan noch mies umgesetzt ist und sehr einfallslose Instanzen / Warcraft: Sehr detailreiche Instanzen.



AoC Einfallslose Instanzen oO Was hast du bisher gespielt, tortage Katakomben?!


----------



## lomanoza (14. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> naja überzeugend. Es ist stark gewertet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zum 1. Punkt: Ja, beim PvP in AOC kann man sich Finger verdrehen wegen des Kombosystems. Und gut so ! So kann ein casual Pianospieler mit schlechter Rüstung immer gegen einen im reallife unterbeschäftigten "proffi" Zocker mit Epixx was leisten und sogar gewinnen.
Zum 2. Punkt: Die Quests an sich sind in beiden Spielen doof. Beim AOC werden sie aber sehr gut erzält.
Zum 3- Punkt: DirectX 10 läuft mit 20 fps sogar auf meinem 1 jahr altem Laptop, den ich damals etwa für 800 Euro gekauft habe. 

Allgemein: ich verstehe hier einige nicht wenn sie versuchen ein Spiel gut und anderes schlecht zu reden. Die alle MMOs sind doch frei zugänglich und auch frei zu kaufen. Ich zum Beispiel spiele WOW mit meiner kleinen Tochter wenn ich dienstlich im Ausland bin. So kann ich wenigstens mit ihr etwas gemeinsames unternehmen. 

Und wenn ich zu hause bin spiele ich abends AOC, weil mir das Spiel mehr zusagt.  

Wo liegt denn das Problem bei manchen mehrere Spiele zu installieren um die Vorteile von allen zu genissen ???


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Mai 2010)

Gott nun ignoriert ihn doch einfach...merkt ihr nicht das es ihm nicht darum geht irgendetwas sinvolles, plausibles zu posten?
Er ist ein Forentroll nicht mehr und nicht weniger, *im RL ein Versager* und das muss er dann im Internet kompensieren...*einfach die Beiträge von ihm überlesen*, dann ist er schneller weg als ihr "Forentroll" sagen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (15. Mai 2010)

woher willste wissen ob ich im RL ein versager bin?

und meine kommentare waren nicht sinnlos sondern entsprachen an sich der wahrheit. auch waren sie plausibel. gut ihr stört euch nicht an den fehlern die funcom macht, ich würde wegen sowas nicht weiterspielen.


----------



## Firun (15. Mai 2010)

Nun gut das Thema ist durch und das hier führt zu rein gar nichts mehr, sorry hier ist nun zu.


----------

